# New / recent S/W for receivers (just a mention)...



## Darkman

Verify / Check, etc here:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

921 L2.70 9/14/2005 
721 L1.77 9/16/2005


----------



## Jerry G

Darkman said:


> Verify / Check, etc here:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp
> 
> 921 L2.70 9/14/2005


Thanks for the notification. This is obviously intended for those who aren't aware of the 921 section. Friendly suggestion. Rather than refer them to the Dish site that simply lists the software version number, add links to the various threads in the 921 section and to the 921 section itself:

921 section: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=73

Threads related to L2.70 (all in the 921 section):
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46074
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46149
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46147
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46083

There will certainly be additional threads on L2.70. Best way to follow this is from the 921 section.


----------



## larrystotler

Darkman said:


> 721 L1.77 9/16/2005


Hey Jason, can we get some release notes here???? Thanx.


----------



## Jason Nipp

larrystotler said:


> Hey Jason, can we get some release notes here???? Thanx.


Sure, will post and email to you when I get them.


----------



## Darkman

311 P3.12 9/19/2005


----------



## Darkman

942 L2.80 9/23/2005


----------



## Darkman

322 L2.46 9/27/2005
522 L2.55 9/27/2005
625 L2.55 9/27/2005
942 L2.81 9/27/2005


----------



## Darkman

501/508/510 P3.03 9/29/2005


----------



## RandallA

I haven't seen any new software releases posted. We are getting a lot of new software releases (Full Phase - To all receivers) on most of the receivers and nothing has been posted. Jason? Anyone? Anyone?

Is it that they are just adding support for 129?

Edit: Just added when the software releases go out to all receivers.


----------



## Darkman

just to note: .. some of those new S/W are not "wide-spread" .. and not available to all the receivers (until they DO become available)..

I just post the new versions ..as they appear.. regardless if those are "wide-spread" versions or not....


----------



## Darkman

Pocketdish Av402e 1.1.22 9/29/2005 
Pocketdish Av700e 1.1.45 9/29/2005


----------



## Darkman

Here.. Found on internet... 
S/W for all the receivers as of Oct 8, 2005 ... that is/was in the stream at that particular time.. regardless if it's available to any particular receiver or NOT:

Maybe JL can even it all out, what's below 
-------

Sat Oct 08 17:00:28 2005

Current Dishnetwork FW list:
PID:0850h, FW:BFAT, ModelP721.
PID:0851h, FW:L177, ModelP721.
PID:0853h, FW:L270, ModelP921.
PID:085Eh, FW:BFB1, ModelP921.
PID:085Fh, FW:05VF, ModelP721.
PID:0860h, FW243, ModelP301e.
PID:0861h, FW302, ModelP501.
PID:0862h, FW207, ModelP301d.
PID:0863h, FW320, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, FW236, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, FW:111P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, FW303, ModelP501.
PID:0867h, FW214, ModelP301e.
PID:0868h, FW:CDE1, ModelP501.
PID:0869h, FW:BJD1, ModelP301e.
PID:086Ah, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
PID:086Bh, FW:BAA1, Model:3750.
PID:086Ch, FW:BUE1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Dh, FW236, Model:3900.
PID:086Eh, FW320, Model:4900.
PID:086Fh, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
PID:0872h, FW:828P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, FW:127P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, FW:840P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, FW:817P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, FW:821P, ModelSR100.
PID:087Ch, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, FW:840P, Model:1000.
PID:087Eh, FW:BGA1, Model:6000.
PID:0880h, FW:834P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, FW:834P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, FW:837P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, FW:807P, Model:3000.
PID:0884h, FW:845P, Model:4000.
PID:0885h, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:0886h, FW:CDB1, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, FW:845P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, FW:837P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, FW:L246, ModelP322.
PID:0891h, FW:L255, ModelP522/DP625.
PID:0892h, FW:L281, ModelP942.
PID:0893h, FW:L246, ModelP322.
PID:0894h, FW:NONE, ModelP322.
PID:0895h, FW:L255, ModelP522/DP625.
PID:0896h, FW:ASA1, ModelP942.
PID:089Dh, FW:CKC1, ModelP522/DP625.
PID:089Eh, FW:CEC1, ModelP322.
PID:089Fh, FW:L253, ModelP522.
PID:08A0h, FW312, ModelP311.
PID:08A1h, FW276, ModelP111.
PID:08A2h, FW330, ModelP811.
PID:08A3h, FW292, Model351.
PID:08A4h, FW330, ModelP811.
PID:08ADh, FW312, ModelP311.
PID:08AEh, FW:BGC1, ModelP811.
PID:08AFh, FW:ALD1, ModelP111.
PID:08B0h, FW:ACQ1, ModelP411.
PID:08BFh, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08E0h, FW:ABE1, ModelPxxx.
PID:08EFh, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08F0h, FW:1116, ModelP942.
PID:08F1h, FW:1036, ModelP942.
PID:08F2h, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
Done.


----------



## Darkman

501/508/510 P3.04 10/26/2005


----------



## Darkman

Old news by now more likely .. but just to be consistant (with the thread) :

921 L2.72 10/28/2005 

Sorry...


----------



## Darkman

301-013 P2.08 11/3/2005 (Anyone got this one yet? .. anything new that you noticed in it?)


----------



## mruk69

I have been trying to get my 301.13 to update to p208 from 207 and it won't bloody update.


----------



## Darkman

You've been offered that update then, i guess?


----------



## Darkman

942 L2.82 11/10/2005 (Should be going "wide-spread" (to all 942s that is....)


----------



## P Smith

I got latest table out there:


Code:


   Current Dishnetwork FW list:
PID:0850h, FW:BFBT, Model:DP721.
PID:0851h, FW:L177, Model:DP721.
PID:0853h, FW:L272, Model:DP921.
PID:085Eh, FW:L272, Model:DP921.
PID:085Fh, FW:05VF, Model:DP721.
PID:0860h, FW:P243, Model:DP301e.
PID:0861h, FW:P304, Model:DP501.
PID:0862h, FW:P208, Model:DP301d.
PID:0863h, FW:P320, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, FW:P236, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, FW:111P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, FW:P304, Model:DP501.
PID:0867h, FW:P214, Model:DP301e.
PID:0868h, FW:CDH1, Model:DP501.
PID:0869h, FW:BJG1, Model:DP301e.
PID:086Ah, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
PID:086Bh, FW:BAA1, Model:3750.
PID:086Ch, FW:P208, Model:DP301d.
PID:086Dh, FW:P236, Model:3900.
PID:086Eh, FW:P320, Model:4900.
PID:086Fh, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
PID:0872h, FW:828P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, FW:127P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, FW:840P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, FW:817P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, FW:821P, Model:DSR100.
PID:087Ch, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, FW:840P, Model:1000.
PID:087Eh, FW:BGC1, Model:6000.
PID:0880h, FW:834P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, FW:834P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, FW:837P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, FW:807P, Model:3000.
PID:0884h, FW:845P, Model:4000.
PID:0885h, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:0886h, FW:CDC1, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, FW:845P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, FW:837P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
PID:0891h, FW:L255, Model:DP522/DP625.
PID:0892h, FW:L282, Model:DP942.
PID:0893h, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
PID:0894h, FW:ASE1, Model:DP942.
PID:0895h, FW:L255, Model:DP522/DP625.
PID:0896h, FW:ASD1, Model:DP942.
PID:089Dh, FW:CKE1, Model:DP522/DP625.
PID:089Eh, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
PID:089Fh, FW:L253, Model:DP522.
PID:08A0h, FW:P312, Model:DP311.
PID:08A1h, FW:P276, Model:DP111.
PID:08A2h, FW:P330, Model:DP811.
PID:08A3h, FW:P292, Model:D351.
PID:08A4h, FW:P330, Model:DP811.
PID:08ADh, FW:ATE1, Model:DP311.
PID:08AEh, FW:BGF1, Model:DP811.
PID:08AFh, FW:ALE1, Model:DP111.
PID:08B0h, FW:ACU1, Model:DP411.
PID:08B1h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08B2h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08B3h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08B4h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08B5h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BDh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BEh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BFh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08E0h, FW:ABE1, Model:DPxxx.
PID:08EFh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08F0h, FW:1116, Model:DP942.
PID:08F1h, FW:1036, Model:DP942.
PID:08F2h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.


----------



## JohnH

mruk69 said:


> I have been trying to get my 301.13 to update to p208 from 207 and it won't bloody update.


When the group your receiver is in is enabled, it will take the download. It takes a long time for them to get all of the 301s enabled. They don't want a mass of phone calls if there is a significant glitch.


----------



## Darkman

What's this one doing there anyhow (for 301-010s.. when the "widespread" one for those machine is P243 currently) - "PID:0867h, FW214, ModelP301e." 

and .. lol - i would not mind trying this one (also for 301-010s looks like) - "PID:0869h, FW:BJG1, ModelP301e."


----------



## P Smith

Only if your receiver's atributes fall into boundary of that definitons of P2.14 or BJG1.


----------



## Darkman

ya... somehow i figured so


----------



## P Smith

I could get a copy of the filters from other site for you.


----------



## Darkman

I appreciate.. 
But just too busy nowadays .. work, etc.. to play with / educate myself on this chit...

If ever needed, i am sure i will find the info on my own ( if look hard nuff ;-) ) .. - If not, then i will ask you...

Just currently - no time for this...

Thanks again...


----------



## Darkman

Pocketdish Av500e 1.0.54 11/16/2005


----------



## Darkman

"11/16/2005: Software Version 8.29P for 6000

Effective Thursday, November 17th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 8.29P for the 6000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations."

At this time 8.29P will be the valid software version for the 6000." 
( Tech Portal's Tech update page: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml )

But...DISH's s/w page: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp - is NOT updated with the above Info at the time i am typing this.....


----------



## JohnH

It is nice to hear it will happen tomorrow.


----------



## Darkman

Nice to be a bearer of a Good news then.. - well .. maybe .. and kinda


----------



## hokieengineer

Darkman said:


> Nice to be a bearer of a Good news then.. - well .. maybe .. and kinda


Good news indeed Mr. Darkman


----------



## Darkman

6000 8.29p 11/17/2005


----------



## Darkman

Vip211 / Dish 411 L2.60 11/18/2005


----------



## jerryez

They haven't even released the 211/411 and they are already correcting their mistakes.


----------



## boylehome

jerryez said:


> They haven't even released the 211/411 and they are already correcting their mistakes.


And that is a very good thing!


----------



## logray

boylehome said:


> And that is a very good thing!


Perhaps they'll offer everyone who has an 811 a free 211 or 411.

Now I must be dreaming.


----------



## boylehome

logray said:


> Perhaps they'll offer everyone who has an 811 a free 211 or 411.
> 
> Now I must be dreaming.


Ok, we expect the swap out now logray


----------



## logray

boylehome said:


> Ok, we expect the swap out now logray


No just planting ideas in the minds of the E* employees who read these posts (all -1 of them). 

If they were here... wouldn't they be posting! or wait, how do you know I'm not one! :grin:


----------



## James Long

jerryez said:


> They haven't even released the 211/411 and they are already correcting their mistakes.


I believe that is the first "public" software release we have seen for the 211/411.
It should be a good sign that the current software isn't an internal beta. 

JL


----------



## Darkman

311 P3.13 11/29/2005

322 L2.47 11/29/2005


----------



## Darkman

811 P3.32 12/1/2005

2700/2800/3700 8.51p 12/1/2005


----------



## Michael P

James Long said:


> I believe that is the first "public" software release we have seen for the 211/411.
> It should be a good sign that the current software isn't an internal beta.
> 
> JL


There has to be software spooling before a new model is released. The "factory" loaded s/w is only for the initial boot-up, the factory load is not fully-functional, it's only job is to acquire the latest s/w off the satellite.


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> 811 P3.32 12/1/2005
> 
> 2700/2800/3700 8.51p 12/1/2005


811's new test .. AKA P3.32 (12/1/2005) .. - seems to be gone (listed as "previous" one now) ..

currently only 1 811's is shown .. back to the old one:

811 P3.30 8/23/2005


----------



## logray

Darkman said:


> 811's new test .. AKA P3.32 (12/1/2005) .. - seems to be gone (listed as "previous" one now) ..
> 
> currently only 1 811's is shown .. back to the old one:
> 
> 811 P3.30 8/23/2005


yeah, they hosed the HD channels and had to pull it from test.


----------



## Darkman

522/625 L2.56 12/6/2005

(i noticed, that they officially combined those at DISH's s/w page - it's "522/625" there now.. and NOT separately ... unless it was like that already and i just never paid attention lately)


----------



## Darkman

311 P3.14 12/7/2005

301 (301-013 i think) P2.09 12/7/2005


----------



## Darkman

921 L2.73 12/8/2005


----------



## Mickdog

Fine and dandy, now what we need to see is what all the updates do!


----------



## Darkman

522/625 L2.58 12/12/2005 

811 P3.33 12/13/2005

351 P2.94 12/13/2005


----------



## Darkman

942 L2.83 12/15/2005 

Vip211/ Dish 411 L2.61 12/15/2005


----------



## alebowgm

Everyone forgot the 2700/2800/3800 is now at 8.51p


----------



## Darkman

Was mentioned being tested in the stream in post #40 above


----------



## Darkman

322 L2.48 12/22/2005


----------



## Darkman

2700/2800/3700 8.53p 1/4/2006 

Irr 8.22p 1/4/2006


----------



## JohnH

Darkman said:


> 2700/2800/3700 8.53p 1/4/2006


Oh great! At least another week to anticipate a possible rollback.


----------



## alebowgm

Hopefully, the new firmware still fixes the EPG problem all of those recievers had been having...

Any idea what is in this one John?


----------



## JohnH

Nope. My 4 receivers are the last ones to get the updates. Don't know why the last one was bagged. Only had it about 24 hours.


----------



## Darkman

811 P3.34 1/10/2006 

322 L2.49 1/12/2006 
351 P2.95 1/12/2006


----------



## logray

Darkman said:


> 811 P3.34 1/10/2006


811 yipee!!!

:lol:


----------



## saweetnesstrev

My 811 and 625 havent updated to the latest versions yet..


----------



## Darkman

311 P3.15 1/13/2006 

522/625 L2.90 1/13/2006


----------



## stonecold

I want a damn 7200 update


----------



## gtoph

stonecold said:


> I want a damn 7200 update


Seems to be working more or less fine, why do you want an update?


----------



## JohnH

The 2700/2800/3700 thingy went widespread last week. Don't know what it did, but channels still work.


----------



## JohnH

stonecold said:


> I want a damn 7200 update


Please, no fixit when it works well.


----------



## Darkman

"if it ain't broke - do NOT try and fix it?" 

... or maybe stonecold .. - just wants to play with new toy(s) somewhat?


----------



## stonecold

Actually there is a large number of bugs in the WebTV client the deal that powers the guide etc. the firmware logs seem to be fine.

But the current webtv client is having isues. you just dont realize it.


----------



## Darkman

Pocketdish Av700e 1.1.48 1/24/2006

301 P2.44 1/25/2006 

322 L3.10 1/25/2006


----------



## stonecold

Hmm still no 7200 updates


----------



## Darkman

522/625 L2.91 1/26/2006


----------



## Darkman

Vip211/ Dish 411 L2.62 2/1/2006


----------



## Darkman

> 301 P2.44 1/25/2006


I got 2.44 on one of my 301-010s...

- Noticed RED "TV Guide" Logo in the Guide screen... (looks good actually)


----------



## James Long

Darkman said:


> Vip211/ Dish 411 L2.62 2/1/2006


Made some aspect ratio changes. Looks like one can specify HD and SD separately.

Those with 211's hit the PgUp button to change HD aspect ratio and PgDn to change SD aspect ratio while watching a show. This is a cool addition!


----------



## Shagno1

Darkman said:


> 522/625 L2.91 1/26/2006


The L2.91 download on my 522 caused closed caption problems. Only one tuner now shows captions - prob. tuner 2. This happened last year on a faulty update and finally got corrected. Looks like the same old same old! I reported to DISH but the CSR didn't believe the problem! I've tried all the usual reboots. IF you call DISH on L2.91 problems, please mention the caption issue. Thanks


----------



## Darkman

301-010's P2.44 is "wide-spread" now!

3800/3900 P2.37 2/8/2006 

4700/4900 P3.21 2/8/2006


----------



## Darkman

1000 8.41P 2/9/2006

111 P2.77 2/9/2006

3000 8.38P 2/9/2006

VIP622 L3.50 2/10/2006 

-
P.S. What a heck is happening with 811's s/w .. :eek2: 
Have a look the way they have it listed there (currently anyhow) for 811:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

811:
P3.34, 2/9/2006 
8.46P 1/10/2006,
(with Latest listed below the Previous one actually.. Not as otherwise.. and completely different Version # .. different series .. lol)


----------



## P Smith

Look likes the 8.46P should go to 6000 model.


----------



## Darkman

Hmm.. they screwed up then :sure: 
Thanks..

I ll fix that then:

Something like that? --------> 6000 8.46P 2/9/2006


----------



## Darkman

5000 8.18P 2/14/2006 

7100/7200 1.28P 2/14/2006 .. (for Stonecold - hehe) 

811 P3.35 2/14/2006 

942 L2.84 2/15/2006


----------



## Darkman

VIP622 L3.51 2/16/2006 

and what is this all about:
301: 
-P3.41,
-P2.46 2/16/2006 (Test one i guess for 301-010s.. as the "wide-spread" one is still 2.44) ... (P2.09 listed there as well is a "wide-spread" one i guess for 301-013s)

But what is this P3.41.. listed there as well .. is all about??? .. Another boo-boo? .. P.Smith?


----------



## JohnH

Probably a new thingy for my 301s. I'll check in about a week.


----------



## euro_boy

Darkman said:


> 7100/7200 1.28P 2/14/2006 .. (for Stonecold - hehe)


Any idea what's new in 1.28P?


----------



## Darkman

Stonecold maybe tried it...


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

No new software for 921... I wonder if they expect EVERY 921 owner to get the 622. I know I wouldn't since they're requiring us to turn in owned receiver for a leased model.
[EDIT]: Turn in to get the rebate, that is.


----------



## Darkman

No new s/w for it yet... .. all in "due" time more likely 

I bet sometime in the future - 921 will get a new s/w upgrade again... - It's NOT dead receiver model after all ( if 1000 is alive.. 921 surely IS too )

It's still OK for regular programming and Mpeg-2 after all


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> VIP622 L3.51 2/16/2006
> 
> and what is this all about:
> 301:
> -P3.41,
> -P2.46 2/16/2006 (Test one i guess for 301-010s.. as the "wide-spread" one is still 2.44) ... (P2.09 listed there as well is a "wide-spread" one i guess for 301-013s)
> 
> But what is this P3.41.. listed there as well .. is all about??? .. Another boo-boo? .. P.Smith?


Crosschecked at Tech Portal site:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml (.. press "Tech Update" when there)
and here is Info about all of those 301's:

"02/15/2006: Software Versions P2.46 and P3.41 for DP301 
Effective Thursday, February 16th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software versions P2.46 and P3.41 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P2.09, P2.44, P2.46 and P3.41 will be valid software versions for the DP301. "


----------



## Darkman

351 P2.96 2/22/2006 

3750 1.12p 2/22/2006


----------



## Darkman

Vip211/ Dish 411 L2.63 2/23/2006


----------



## Darkman

Some more s/w news .. from Tech Portal this time:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml (.. press "Tech Update" when there)

02/23/2006: Software Version L3.52 for ViP 622 DVR 
Effective Friday, February 24th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.52 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L3.52 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02/22/2006: Software Versions P2.46 and P3.41 for DP301 
Effective Thursday, February 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software versions P2.46 and P3.41 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P2.09, P2.44, P2.46 and P3.41 will be valid software versions for the DP301.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## P Smith

Preparation for E*X satellite ?


----------



## pdxsam

P Smith said:


> Preparation for E*X satellite ?


Would be the best bet.

It seems too soon for a widespread bugfix update since the 622 has only been in wide release for the better part of a week now.

With the audio issues though... they're probably coding like crazy to figure it out.

Sam


----------



## James Long

E10 shouldn't require an upgrade. It would be nice to see "Point Dish" recognize pointing angles for 129° and Dish1000. Someday ...

This is the third software release for the ViP622 DVR.


----------



## BobaBird

Could be if they need to program the "spot beam" label on the dish pointing screen for 5 more transponders. I was about to suggest it could be included in the satellite signal but if you're not in the spot there is no signal.


----------



## James Long

The word "spot beam" seems to pop in as the transponder is found. Swap your cables for 110 and 119 and it will still identify the spot beams (by their transponder numbers) even though they are on the "wrong sat".

It was about two years ago when they made that change on the 301/501s.

I don't have a spot on 119° TP 9 in my area and it stays "Transponder".


----------



## Darkman

Vip622 L3.52 2/24/2006


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> 02/22/2006: Software Versions P2.46 and P3.41 for DP301
> Effective Thursday, February 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software versions P2.46 and P3.41 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P2.09, P2.44, P2.46 and P3.41 will be valid software versions for the DP301.


One of my 301-010s just got this new P2.46 s/w...

Receiver is working pretty good with it.. - but what's new in it - Beats me! 

Anyone knows maybe?

[EDIT] My other 301-010 just got new P2.46 s/w as well


----------



## Darkman

Pocketdish Av402e 1.1.24 2/24/2006 

Pocketdish Av500e 1.0.60 2/24/2006 

Pocketdish Av700e 1.1.49 2/24/2006


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> 02/22/2006: Software Versions P2.46 and P3.41 for DP301
> Effective Thursday, February 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software versions P2.46 and P3.41 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.


Both of those are now "wide-spread" s/w and available to all 301s .. all 301-010s and 301-013s respectively


----------



## Darkman

522/625 L2.92 3/1/2006


----------



## ElJefe

Darkman said:


> 02/22/2006: Software Versions P2.46 and P3.41 for DP301
> Effective Thursday, February 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software versions P2.46 and P3.41 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a *non-forced* maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> Both of those are now "wide-spread" s/w and available to all 301s .. all 301-010s and 301-013s respectively


Non-forced, eh. Last night my 301 downloaded P3.41, but I never put my receiver in standby mode for this to happen. I watching TV, fell asleep, woke up to a software download screen, and when it finished, it went back to the channel I was watching.


----------



## Darkman

721 L1.78 3/2/2006


----------



## stonecold

Darkman said:


> 5000 8.18P 2/14/2006
> 
> 7100/7200 1.28P 2/14/2006 .. (for Stonecold - hehe)
> 
> 811 P3.35 2/14/2006
> 
> 942 L2.84 2/15/2006


\

Sorry been gone for a while swore my boxes were at 2.18 in late january. But cna you or jason get release notes on 2.18


----------



## Darkman

1.28 you mean


----------



## stonecold

Darkman said:


> 1.28 you mean


yeah 1.28 I cant seem to find anything on it and have not notice anything different as of yet.


----------



## Darkman

921 L2.74 3/8/2006


----------



## Darkman

03/09/2006: Software Version P3.16 for DP311

Effective Friday, March 10th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.16 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.15 and P3.16 will be the valid software versions for the DP311. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/09/2006: Software Version L3.55 for ViP 622 DVR

Effective Friday, March 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.55 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L3.55 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR.

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml (.. press "Tech Update" when there)


----------



## Darkman

811 P3.37 3/14/2006


----------



## Darkman

stonecold said:


> yeah 1.28 I cant seem to find anything on it and have not notice anything different as of yet.


at Satelliteguys, goaliebob said about this one:

"Yea all it was was for echo x readyness"


----------



## Darkman

501/508/510 P3.07 3/15/2006


----------



## Darkman

3800/3900 P2.39 3/16/2006


----------



## Darkman

942 L2.85 3/16/2006


----------



## Darkman

Couple more New Goodies should be coming today more likely:

03/20/2006: Software Version 8.54P for 2700/3700/2800

Effective Tuesday, March 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.54P for the 2700/3700/2800 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time 8.54P and 8.53P will be the valid software versions for the 2700/3700/2800. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/20/2006: Software Version P3.42 for DP301

Effective Tuesday, March 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.42 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.41, P3.42 and P2.46 will be the valid software versions for the DP301.

Source: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml (.. press "Tech Update" when there)

---
I guess people can look forward now to their 301-013s to get this new P3.42


----------



## Darkman

301 P2.47 3/23/2006, (for 301-010s)


----------



## Darkman

921 L2.75 3/23/2006


----------



## Darkman

I guess 3000's 8.39P will start testing tomorrow (or any time soon if not tomorrow).. cuz according to Dish's Tech Portal:

"03/28/2006: Software Version 8.39P for 3000

Effective Wednesday, March 29th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.39P for the 3000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time 8.38P and 8.39P will be the valid software versions for the 3000."

Source: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml (Press "Tech Update" when there)


----------



## Darkman

I guess 721's L1.79 and 501/508/510's P3.08 will start testing tomorrow (or any time soon if not tomorrow).. cuz according to Dish's Tech Portal:

"03/29/2006: Software Version L1.79 for DVR 721 
Effective Thursday, March 30th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L1.79 for the DVR 721 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L1.79 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 721. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

03/29/2006: Software Version P3.08 for DVR 501/508/510 
Effective Thursday, March 30th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.08 for the DVR 501/508/510 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.04, P3.07, and P3.08 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 501/508/510."


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> 301 P2.47 3/23/2006, (for 301-010s)


One of my 301-010s just got this new P2.47...

The receiver is working pretty good after this upgrade... but i do NOT see anything new so far...

My other 301-010 just started getting P2.47 by the way...

What's new in P2.47? 
Anyone?


----------



## Grandude

Darkman said:


> I guess 721's L1.79 and 501/508/510's P3.08 will start testing tomorrow (or any time soon if not tomorrow).. cuz according to Dish's Tech Portal:
> 
> "03/29/2006: Software Version L1.79 for DVR 721
> Effective Thursday, March 30th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L1.79 for the DVR 721 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L1.79 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 721.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 03/29/2006: Software Version P3.08 for DVR 501/508/510
> Effective Thursday, March 30th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.08 for the DVR 501/508/510 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P3.04, P3.07, and P3.08 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 501/508/510."


I saw that about the 721 yesterday but find that today it is no longer at the Tech Portal. I'm wondering what happened.? 
Now today I see that they are going to download new software for the 921. Seems just like a few days ago we had a 921 download. 
Brian


----------



## retiredTech

Well my 721 got "burning flash message" "downloading software" "download complete" "please wait" The picture came back but the orange light never went off even after I had it off for a couple hours while I was gone. So I checked it, still said L178, and the orange light was still lit, so I rebooted, and then after that it came back on with L179. No idea what L179 is. Probably just system stuff rather than "goodies" but as long as my unit keeps "purring" I'm happy.


----------



## Darkman

Grandude said:


> I saw that about the 721 yesterday but find that today it is no longer at the Tech Portal. I'm wondering what happened.?
> Now today I see that they are going to download new software for the 921. Seems just like a few days ago we had a 921 download.
> Brian


See the post below yours - 721's new one WAS indeed given out...

The reason, though, why you do not see that message at Tech Portal any longer is cuz it got "eaten up" ( so to speak  ) by new message(s) there...

When the new messages are posted there.. old ones are scrolled down .. and eventually disappear into the "nowhere land" ( so to speak  )


----------



## Darkman

921 L2.76 3/31/2006 

VIP622 L3.56 3/31/2006 

Hmm.. some significant change for 3900's in a new s/w... from Dish's Tech Portal:

"03/31/2006: Software Version P3.50 for 3900 

Effective Friday, March 31st, Engineering has spooled the FULL PHASE of software version P3.50 for the 3900 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

3900 receivers with L2.39 or older software versions may experience an apparent loss of satellite locations or incorrect switch information after a check switch test is run. 

IMPORTANT:
When troubleshooting signal loss, missing satellite locations, or incorrect check switch information, make sure that the receiver has current software. If a customer has L2.39 software or older and a Check Switch Test is run, have the customer download the new version of software, run another check switch and the issue should be resolved. If a check switch is not run, there is no noticeable effect on the receiver."
---

P.S .. I think they ment P2.39 (above) for older version of 3900's s/w.. NOT L2.39... cuz Dish's software page even lists it as "P..." and NOT "L...":

"3800/3900 P2.39 3/16/2006"


----------



## Darkman

I guess s/w L2.93 will start testing today for 625s and 522s... According to Tech Portal:

"04/05/2006: Software Version L2.93 for DVR 625 

Effective Thursday, April 6th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.93 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.91, L2.92, and L2.93 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/05/2006: Software Version L2.93 for DVR 522 

Effective Thursday, April 6th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.93 for the DVR 522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.91, L2.92, and L2.93 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 522."


----------



## Darkman

3000 8.39p 4/12/2006 

4000 8.47p 4/12/2006


----------



## Darkman

322 L3.11 4/11/2006 

5000 8.19P 4/13/2006 

--
also ...from Tech Portal:

04/12/2006: Software Version P3.38 for DP811 

Effective Thursday, April 13th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.38 for the DP811 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.37 and P3.38 will be the valid software versions for the DP811.


----------



## Darkman

Some copy/paste from Tech portal:

"04/17/2006: Software Version 8.42P for 1000 

Effective Tuesday, April 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.42P for the 1000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.41P and 8.42P will be the valid software versions for the 1000."


----------



## Darkman

from Tech Portal:

"04/18/2006: Software Version 8.55P for 6000 

Effective Wednesday, April 19th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 8.55P for the 6000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.55P will be the valid software version for the 6000. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/2006: Software Version P2.48 for DP301 (for 301-010s .. i guess new toys to look forward to for my 301-010s) 

Effective Wednesday, April 19th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P2.48 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.47, P2.48, and P3.42 will be the valid software versions for the DP301. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/2006: Software Version P2.97 for DP351 

Effective Wednesday, April 19th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.97 for the DP351 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.97 will be the valid software version for the DP351. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04/18/2006: Software Version L2.65 for ViP211/DISH 411 

Effective Wednesday, April 19th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.65 for the ViP211/DISH 411 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.65 will be the valid software version for the ViP211/DISH 411."


----------



## Darkman

3750 1.13P 4/20/2006 

4700/4900 P3.22 4/20/2006 

stonecold: 7100/7200 1.29P 4/20/2006


----------



## euro_boy

Darkman said:


> stonecold: 7100/7200 1.29P 4/20/2006


Could someone post release notes for 1.29P?
I did not notice any visable changes.


----------



## Darkman

from Tech Portal:

301-010's P2.48 should become "wide-spread" S/W tomorrow or so... (will be available to all 301-010s) :

"04/26/2006: Software Version P2.48 for DP301 

Effective Thursday, April 27th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.48 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.48, and P3.42 will be the valid software versions for the DP301." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also new s/w - L2.66 for ViP 211/DISH 411s:

"04/26/2006: Software Version L2.66 for ViP 211/DISH 411 

Effective Thursday, April 27th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.66 for the ViP 211/DISH 411 receivers. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.66 will be the valid software version for the ViP 211/DISH 411."


----------



## Darkman

one of my 301-010s just got this new s/w P2.48 .. and working good as usual...

do not see anything new in it though .. yet anyhow 

Anyone knows what's new in it?


----------



## Darkman

from Tech Portal:

"05/02/2006: Software Version L2.86 for DVR 942 

Effective Wednesday, May 3rd, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.86 for the DVR 942 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.86 will be the valid software version for the DVR 942. "


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> one of my 301-010s just got this new s/w P2.48 .. and working good as usual...
> 
> do not see anything new in it though .. yet anyhow
> 
> Anyone knows what's new in it?


Maybe it was like this before.. not sure.. but anyhow - just noticed something...

Guide seems to be faster..

and if using remote control say from 501/508/etc (PVR's remote) on this 301-010 .. and use "arrow right / left" keys while at Guide.. - same as on PVRs.. it takes you 24 hours ahead on Guide there..same as on PVR..

Impressing 

Was it like this before too.. (on older s/w version(s) of 301s))?


----------



## Darkman

from Tech Portal:

"05/09/2006: Software Version 1.14P for 3750 

Effective Wednesday, May 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 1.14P for the 3750 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 


At this time 1.14P will be the valid software version for the 3750."


----------



## Darkman

501/508/510(s) are about to start getting new P3.09 s/w...

From Tech Portal:

"05/16/2006: Software Version P3.09 for DVR 501/508/510

Effective Wednesday, May 17th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.09 for the DVR 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.07, P3.08, and P3.09 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 501/508/510."

--------------
Hmm.. but according to other DISH's s/w page - P3.07 is NOT current (aka valid (above)) s/w by now:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## alebowgm

Wonder if that is NBR on those recievers... Also, what is that 3750 reciever, never heard of it...


----------



## JohnH

3750 probably the MSO QUAM thingy.


----------



## James Long

alebowgm said:


> Wonder if that is NBR on those recievers... Also, what is that 3750 reciever, never heard of it...


VOD first ... then NBR after the beta mentioned on the Tech Forum is complete.

Perhaps they are trying to fix the checkdish errors that have cropped up after 10 ConUS transponders on 110° turned to spots? I have an odd feeling that the receivers were using one or more of those transponders for System Info and other uses and the receivers need to be told to look elsewhere.

(Although it would be nice if that could be changed without software updates.)

Funny, my 501 works fine until I go into SysInfo --- and then I have to do a Switch Check to get all of the satellites back.
(Not really that funny.)


----------



## Darkman

JL, 

When go to SysInfo.. - Not sure if you wait till it finishes it's Checks there or not.. but if you do NOT wait for those checks to finish there.. and just get out of Sysinfo basically - i suggest next time to wait until it finishes Checks...

Not sure if that will help your unit or not.. but i noticed if one doesn't wait till the Checks are done.. and get out from Sysinfo before those are done.. - often machine doesn't operate properly.. - hangs there etc.. at Waiting for sat "1 of 5" thingy.. and pulling card out..and back in.. is needed.. (or unplug / plug back)..

However if one waits at SysInfo for those checks to finish.. and then get out of SysInfo.. Machine doesn't hang there..and goes to TV..

again.. NOT sure if that is your case.. or of any help to your problem 
Sorry for messy typing.. - it's kinda late


----------



## alebowgm

> 3750 probably the MSO QUAM thingy.


huh?


----------



## James Long

alebowgm said:


> huh?


http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/3750.shtml

Quadrature Amplitude Modulation (QAM) is a form of digital compression that condenses a satellite's signal for Multiple Dwelling Unit (MDU) customers. This preserves the infrastructure of the building, while potentially saving tens of thousands of dollars in installation costs for rewiring the building.

Examples of MDU properties are apartment complexes, retirement homes, mobile home parks and marinas.​


----------



## Darkman

Good link JL..

They also have a larger picture there for 3750:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...tal/content/tech/receiver/rollover/3750.shtml


----------



## Grandude

James Long said:


> Funny, my 501 works fine until I go into SysInfo --- and then I have to do a Switch Check to get all of the satellites back.
> (Not really that funny.)


That's exactly what my 501 does. Very annoying and today the checkswitch didn't clear it up either. I get 'even' instead of 'all' on 110. Guess I'll move that old 501 to the garage when my 622 arrives. Darn, another cabling nightmare coming.:eek2: 
Brian


----------



## Darkman

The beat goes on... - from Tech Portal:

05/17/2006: Software Version L3.57 for ViP 622 DVR 

Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.57 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.57 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/17/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 625 

Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625 . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/17/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 522 

Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 522. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/17/2006: Software Version L3.12 for DP322 

Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.12 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.11 and L3.12 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


----------



## Darkman

Darkman said:


> The beat goes on... - from Tech Portal:
> 
> 05/17/2006: Software Version L3.57 for ViP 622 DVR
> 
> Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.57 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L3.57 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 05/17/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 625
> 
> Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625 .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 05/17/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 522
> 
> Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 522.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 05/17/2006: Software Version L3.12 for DP322
> 
> Effective Thursday, May 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.12 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L3.11 and L3.12 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


Only L3.57 for 622s is listed there now...

The rest are not listed any longer... They pulled them for now? .. or postponed?


----------



## Darkman

They are Back 
From Tech Portal again:

05/22/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 625 

Effective Tuesday, May 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/22/2006: Software Version L3.12 for DP322 

Effective Tuesday, May 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.12 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.11 and L3.12 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


----------



## kf4omc

Darkman said:


> They are Back
> From Tech Portal again:
> 
> 05/22/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 625
> 
> Effective Tuesday, May 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 05/22/2006: Software Version L3.12 for DP322
> 
> Effective Tuesday, May 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.12 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L3.11 and L3.12 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


Any word on what was updated in both of these releases?


----------



## JohnH

After they are released there may be some notes posted.


----------



## Darkman

It never ends.. lol 

From Tech Portal just now:


05/23/2006: Software Version L2.95 for DVR 625 

Effective Wednesday, May 24th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.95 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.93 and L2.95 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


05/23/2006: Software Version L3.13 for DP322 

Effective Wednesday, May 24th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.13 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.11 and L3.13 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


----------



## Darkman

Want some more  - from Tech Portal:

05/24/2006: Software Version L3.39 for DP811 
Effective Thursday, May 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.39 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.38 adn P3.39 will be the valid software versions for the DP811. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/24/2006: Software Version L2.94 for DVR 625 

Effective Thursday, May 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.94 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.93 and L2.94 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/24/2006: Software Version L3.12 for DP322 

Effective Thursday, May 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.12 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.11 and L3.12 will be the valid software versions for the DP322. 

( i guess... looks like they gonna go back to L3.12 and L2.94 .. tests for L3.13 and L2.95 are over i guess and it's pulled back? .. according to what they are indicating above anyhow)


----------



## Darkman

From DISH's s/w page: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

VIP622 L3.58 6/1/2006


---
and from DISH's Tech Portal:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

06/01/2006: Software Version L2.87 for DVR 942

Effective Friday, June 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.87 for the DVR 942 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.86 and L2.87 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 942.


----------



## Darkman

Pocketdish Av402e 1.1.25 6/1/2006 

Pocketdish Av500e 1.0.61 6/1/2006 

Pocketdish Av700e 1.1.60 6/1/2006


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal (they said June 8th .. not sure if it was spooled today to some receivers or not, cuz Dish's s/w page is not showing it yet.. but they did say today though) 

======

"6/07/2006: Software Version P3.39 for DP811 

Effective Thursday, June 8th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.39 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.38 and P3.39 will be the valid software versions for the DP811."


----------



## Darkman

A new one for 921s is upcoming... (or maybe even came today)

From Tech Portal .. Copy/Paste:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06/13/2006: Software Version L2.77 for DVR 921 

Effective Tuesday, June 13th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.77 for the DVR 921 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.77 will be the valid software version for the DVR 921. As always if you encounter any unusual problems please fill out an on-line Uncommon Trend Report and/or contact a CSR II/CSR III/ABA. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

("As always if you encounter any unusual problems please fill out an on-line Uncommon Trend Report and/or contact a CSR II/CSR III/ABA." - That is kinda unique way to finish those reports.. don't think i saw ending like that on those reports in the past)


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

About time for the 921!!! Thanks, Darkman.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

-----
06/19/2006: Software Version P3.17 for DP311 

Effective Tuesday, June 20th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.17 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.16 and P3.17 will be the valid software versions for the DP311. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06/19/2006: Software Version L3.59 for ViP 622 DVR 

Effective Tuesday, June 20th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.59 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.59 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06/19/2006: Software Version L2.67 for ViP 211 / DISH 411 

Effective Tuesday, June 20th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.67 for the ViP 211 / DISH 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.67 will be the valid software version for the ViP 211 / DISH 411.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

---
06/20/2006: Software Version L2.96 for DVR625 

Effective Wednesday, June 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.96 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.95 and L2.96 will be the valid software versions for the DVR625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06/20/2006: Software Version L2.96 for DVR522 

Effective Wednesday, June 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.96 for the DVR522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.95 and L2.96 will be the valid software versions for the DVR522. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06/20/2006: Software Version L3.14 for DP322 

Effective Wednesday, June 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.14 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.13 and L3.14 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


----------



## Darkman

from DISH's s/w page:

3750 1.15P 6/21/2006 

---
from Tech Portal:

06/21/2006: Software Version P2.98 for DP351 

Effective Thursday, June 22nd, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.98 for the DP351 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.98 will be the valid software versions for the DP351. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06/21/006: Software Version P3.80 for DP811 

Effective Thursday, June 22nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.80 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.38, P3.39, and P3.80 will be the valid software versions for the DP811. (.. that will be a big jump .. from 3.38 and 3.39 to 3.80)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

06/28/2006: Software Version L2.88 for DVR 942 

Effective Thursday, June 29th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.88 for the DVR 942 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.88 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 942.


----------



## Darkman

Holiday is over..  .. From Tech Portal:

--
07/05/2006: Software Version L2.68 for ViP 211/DISH 411 

Effective Thursday, July 6th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.68 for the ViP 211/DISH 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.68 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 211/DISH 411.


----------



## P Smith

Tonight report 119W:
Dishnetwork FW list:
PID:0850h, FW:L179, ModelVR721.
PID:0851h, FW:BHBT, ModelVR721.
PID:0853h, FW:L277, ModelVR921.
PID:085Eh, FW:L277, ModelVR921.
PID:085Fh, FW:05VF, ModelVR721.
PID:0860h, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:0861h, FW309, ModelVR501.
PID:0862h, FW342, ModelP301d.
PID:0863h, FW322, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, FW350, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, FW:115P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, FW:CJE1, ModelVR501.
PID:0867h, FW214, ModelP301e.
PID:0868h, FW:BKE1, ModelP301e.
PID:0869h, FW239, Model:3900.
PID:086Ah, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
PID:086Bh, FW:CLB1, ModelVR501.
PID:086Ch, FW:BWE1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Dh, FW:BWD1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Eh, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:086Fh, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
PID:0872h, FW:855P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, FW:129P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, FW:819P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, FW:822P, ModelSR100.
PID:087Ch, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:087Eh, FW:BGC1, Model:6000.
PID:0880h, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, FW:847P, Model:4000.
PID:0884h, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:0885h, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:0886h, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, FW:L314, ModelP322.
PID:0891h, FW:L296, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0892h, FW:L288, ModelVR942.
PID:0893h, FW:L314, ModelP322.
PID:0894h, FW:L288, ModelVR942.
PID:0895h, FW:L296, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0896h, FW:CLB1, ModelP322.
PID:089Dh, FW:CUB1, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:089Eh, FW:L246, ModelP322.
PID:089Fh, FW:L253, ModelVR522.
PID:08A0h, FW317, ModelP311.
PID:08A1h, FW277, ModelP111.
PID:08A2h, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08A3h, FW298, Model351.
PID:08A4h, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08ADh, FW317, ModelP311.
PID:08AEh, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08AFh, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08B0h, FW:L267, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B1h, FW:L359, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B2h, FW:AEJ1, ModelP422.
PID:08B3h, FW:APC1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B4h, FW:L268, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B5h, FW:ANB1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08BDh, FW:APD1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08BEh, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BFh, FW:ACP1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08E0h, FW:M100, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08EFh, FW:AEK3, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08F0h, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F1h, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F2h, FW:1130, ModelVR942.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

07/26/2006: Software Version L3.60 for ViP 622 DVR 

Effective Thursday, July 27th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.60 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.60 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

07/26/2006: Software Version L3.21 for DP721 

Effective Thursday, July 27th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.21 for the DP721 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.21 will be the valid software version for the DP721.


----------



## P Smith

Darkman, you missing some good info from other site  - look http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=622575&postcount=19


----------



## Darkman

okey dokey


----------



## BobaBird

That other thread also mentions Homezone will be getting M102. P, could you let us know when it hits the stream since that receiver isn't on Dish's software versions page?


----------



## P Smith

I'll check tonight.


----------



## tnsprin

P Smith said:


> I'll check tonight.


Any body want to start up a section on the HomeZone. Might let some know whether it is worth considering vs a DISH ViP 622.


----------



## P Smith

M1.02 is spooling now.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

08/01/2006: Software Version L2.97 for DVR 625 

Effective Wednesday, August 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.97 for the DVR 625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.96 and L2.97 will be the valid software version for the DVR 625 . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

08/01/2006: Software Version L2.97 for DVR 522 

Effective Wednesday, August 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L2.97 for the DVR 522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.96 and L2.97 will be the valid software version for the DVR 522.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Forum:

08/02/2006: Software Version L3.15 for DP322 

Effective Thursday, August 3rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.15 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.14 and L3.15 will be the valid software version for the DP322. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

08/02/2006: Software Version P3.60 for DVR 501/508/510 

Effective Thursday, August 3rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.60 for the DVR 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.09 and P3.60 will be the valid software version for the DVR 501/508/510. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---
P.S. .. I am considering "retirement" from those (the above) s/w udpates... 

If someone is willing to "take over" - you ARE welcome!


----------



## P Smith

Oh ! Dish did 50 beta releases of 501 SW before final spool (!). Probably NBR is coming.  Or 500 GB disks support.

DN [email protected] Current FW list:
PID:0850h, ID:1FVD, FW:L321, ModelVR721.
PID:0851h, ID:KJTC, FW:L321, ModelVR721.
PID:0853h, ID:1HBC, FW:L277, ModelVR921.
PID:085Eh, ID:KSTC, FW:BNC1, ModelVR921.
PID:085Fh, ID:0RVD, FW:05VF, ModelVR721.
PID:0860h, ID:67UD, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:0861h, ID:60SD, FW:*P309*, ModelVR501.
PID:0862h, ID:3YED, FW342, ModelP301d.
PID:0863h, ID:2LHD, FW322, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, ID:3ELD, FW350, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, ID:0NQD, FW:115P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, ID:KQTC, FW:*CJG1*, ModelVR501.
PID:0867h, ID:41UD, FW214, ModelP301e.
PID:0868h, ID:J8TC, FW:BKE1, ModelP301e.
PID:0869h, ID:3CLD, FW239, Model:3900.
PID:086Ah, ID:XSTD, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
PID:086Bh, ID:JQTC, FW:*CLC1*, ModelVR501.
PID:086Ch, ID:KKTC, FW:BWF1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Dh, ID:HNTC, FW:BWD1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Eh, ID:66UD, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:086Fh, ID:JATD, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
PID:0872h, ID:19ND, FW:855P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, ID:16WD, FW:129P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, ID:2IFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, ID:1HDD, FW:819P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, ID:0XJD, FW:822P, ModelSR100.
PID:087Ch, ID:12ND, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, ID:2HFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:087Eh, ID:C3TC, FW:BGC1, Model:6000.
PID:0880h, ID:59RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, ID:5ARD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, ID:6VBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, ID:4TCD, FW:847P, Model:4000.
PID:0884h, ID:4RCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:0885h, ID:88T5, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:0886h, ID:58RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, ID:4QCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, ID:6UBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, ID:49RD, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, ID:47ZD, FW:L314, ModelP322.
PID:0891h, ID:4UXD, FW:L297, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0892h, ID:13CC, FW:L288, ModelVR942.
PID:0893h, ID:46ZD, FW:L314, ModelP322.
PID:0894h, ID:K2TC, FW:BCC1, ModelVR942.
PID:0895h, ID:KNTC, FW:CVC1, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0896h, ID:K4TC, FW:CMA1, ModelP322.
PID:089Dh, ID:4TXD, FW:L297, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:089Eh, ID:35ZD, FW:L246, ModelP322.
PID:089Fh, ID:39XD, FW:L253, ModelVR522.
PID:08A0h, ID:2FDC, FW317, ModelP311.
PID:08A1h, ID:0HFC, FW277, ModelP111.
PID:08A2h, ID:3BEC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08A3h, ID:0HMD, FW298, Model351.
PID:08A4h, ID:3CEC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08ADh, ID:K7TC, FW:AUH1, ModelP311.
PID:08AEh, ID:38EC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08AFh, ID:K9TC, FW:AMB1, ModelP111.
PID:08B0h, ID:0IAC, FW:L268, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B1h, ID:0MKC, FW:L360, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B2h, ID:KGTC, FW:AEM1, ModelP422.
PID:08B3h, ID:KPTC, FW:AQA1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B4h, ID:KHTC, FW:ASC1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B5h, ID:J5TC, FW:ANB1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08BDh, ID:KATC, FW:APG1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08BEh, ID:8BTE, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BFh, ID:ESTC, FW:ACP1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08E0h, ID:03JC, FW:M102, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08EFh, ID:KBTC, FW:AGB1, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08F0h, ID:06PC, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F1h, ID:HTTC, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F2h, ID:03PC, FW:1130, ModelVR942.
Wed Aug 02 21:53:42 2006


----------



## ebaltz

Anyone get this upgrade for the 501 et al yet?


----------



## P Smith

ebaltz said:


> Anyone get this upgrade for the 501 et al yet?


P3.60 ? How ? By mail ?


----------



## ebaltz

P Smith said:


> P3.60 ? How ? By mail ?


Post below says it should be spooling today. Haven't heard anyone say they are getting it yet.


----------



## P Smith

I'll check later who could get it.


----------



## Darkman

at Tech Portal page:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

now they are saying there that it will be spooling on Friday the 4th...

and by the way.. - it will NOT be Wide-spread for now...
It will be a Partial spool.. 
Not all the 501/508/510s will get it right away anyhow...


----------



## P Smith

Not yet.

DN [email protected] Current FW list:
PID:0850h, ID:1FVD, FW:L321, ModelVR721.
PID:0851h, ID:KJTC, FW:L321, ModelVR721.
PID:0853h, ID:1HBC, FW:L277, ModelVR921.
PID:085Eh, ID:KSTC, FW:BNC1, ModelVR921.
PID:085Fh, ID:0RVD, FW:05VF, ModelVR721.
PID:0860h, ID:67UD, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:0861h, ID:60SD, FW309, ModelVR501.
PID:0862h, ID:3YED, FW342, ModelP301d.
PID:0863h, ID:2LHD, FW322, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, ID:3ELD, FW350, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, ID:0NQD, FW:115P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, ID:KQTC, FW:CJG1, ModelVR501.
PID:0867h, ID:41UD, FW214, ModelP301e.
PID:0868h, ID:J8TC, FW:BKE1, ModelP301e.
PID:0869h, ID:3CLD, FW239, Model:3900.
PID:086Ah, ID:XSTD, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
PID:086Bh, ID:JQTC, FW:CLC1, ModelVR501.
PID:086Ch, ID:KKTC, FW:BWF1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Dh, ID:HNTC, FW:BWD1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Eh, ID:66UD, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:086Fh, ID:JATD, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
PID:0872h, ID:19ND, FW:855P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, ID:16WD, FW:129P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, ID:2IFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, ID:1HDD, FW:819P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, ID:0XJD, FW:822P, ModelSR100.
PID:087Ch, ID:12ND, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, ID:2HFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:087Eh, ID:C3TC, FW:BGC1, Model:6000.
PID:0880h, ID:59RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, ID:5ARD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, ID:6VBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, ID:4TCD, FW:847P, Model:4000.
PID:0884h, ID:4RCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:0885h, ID:88T5, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:0886h, ID:58RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, ID:4QCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, ID:6UBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, ID:49RD, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, ID:48ZD, FW:L315, ModelP322.
PID:0891h, ID:4UXD, FW:L297, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0892h, ID:13CC, FW:L288, ModelVR942.
PID:0893h, ID:46ZD, FW:L314, ModelP322.
PID:0894h, ID:K2TC, FW:BCC1, ModelVR942.
PID:0895h, ID:KDTC, FW:L297, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0896h, ID:K4TC, FW:CMA1, ModelP322.
PID:089Dh, ID:4VXD, FW:L297, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:089Eh, ID:35ZD, FW:L246, ModelP322.
PID:089Fh, ID:39XD, FW:L253, ModelVR522.
PID:08A0h, ID:2FDC, FW317, ModelP311.
PID:08A1h, ID:0HFC, FW277, ModelP111.
PID:08A2h, ID:3BEC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08A3h, ID:0HMD, FW298, Model351.
PID:08A4h, ID:3CEC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08ADh, ID:K7TC, FW:AUH1, ModelP311.
PID:08AEh, ID:38EC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08AFh, ID:K9TC, FW:AMB1, ModelP111.
PID:08B0h, ID:0IAC, FW:L268, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B1h, ID:0MKC, FW:L360, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B2h, ID:KGTC, FW:AEM1, ModelP422.
PID:08B3h, ID:KPTC, FW:AQA1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B4h, ID:KHTC, FW:ASC1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B5h, ID:J5TC, FW:ANB1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08BDh, ID:KATC, FW:APG1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08BEh, ID:8BTE, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BFh, ID:ESTC, FW:ACP1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08E0h, ID:03JC, FW:M102, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08EFh, ID:KBTC, FW:AGB1, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08F0h, ID:06PC, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F1h, ID:HTTC, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F2h, ID:03PC, FW:1130, ModelVR942.
Thu Aug 03 22:09:36 2006


----------



## P Smith

Update:

PID:086Bh, ID:62SD, FW:*P360*, ModelVR501.
For s/n: 34318841-34452840, 53358841-53573987, 60391988-61097987.


----------



## Darkman

New s/w for 522/625 is being tested now: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

522/625 L2.98, 8/8/2006

Not wide-spread yet....


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

08/09/2006: Software Version L2.78 for DVR921 

Effective Thursday, August 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.78 for the DVR921 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.78 will be the valid software version for the DVR921. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

08/09/2006: Software Version P3.60 for DVR 501/508/510 

Effective Thursday, August 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.60 for the DVR 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.60 will be the valid software version for the DVR 501/508/510.


----------



## kstuart

P Smith said:


> Oh ! Dish did 50 beta releases of 501 SW before final spool (!).


No, beta software does not use the same numbering system. No "P", No "3.".

Once the beta software is considered worthy of release to customers, then a version number is allocated - usually just incrementing by .01 for a minor bug fix.

There must be some mysterious reasoning for going directly to ".6".

My guess is that there is some new feature, which is not currently "turned on".

However, since the software and interface is basically the same, it is still "P3.".


----------



## James Long

kstuart said:


> No, beta software does not use the same numbering system. No "P", No "3.".


E* can release production software to a select group of receivers (call them beta if you wish) before making a wide release.


kstuart said:


> Once the beta software is considered worthy of release to customers, then a version number is allocated - usually just incrementing by .01 for a minor bug fix.
> 
> There must be some mysterious reasoning for going directly to ".6".
> 
> My guess is that there is some new feature, which is not currently "turned on".
> 
> However, since the software and interface is basically the same, it is still "P3.".


Not quite. E* uses the next number available. Go back in history and you will probably find a P310 used (on the 311 last year) ... it has nothing to do with how big or small the change is. Just the next available number. Don't forget that there are people who refuse to upgrade their receivers ... E* needs to retain used numbers to make sure there is no confusion if a person calls up and says "I have P310" if the mean a year old P310 that belongs on a 311 or a new software that belongs on a different machine.

The L series is separate from the P series ... it could be confusing to have P360 and L360 active at the same time, but I suppose E* is up for the challenge.


----------



## kstuart

James Long said:


> E* can release production software to a select group of receivers (call them beta if you wish) before making a wide release.


Actually, that is done for almost all public releases - in order to not swamp the call centers if there is some significant problem that wasn't caught in testing.

Beta software is entirely different - it goes out to a small group of beta testers.


----------



## P Smith

Current status:

DN [email protected] Current FW list:
PID:0850h, ID:1FVD, FW:L321, ModelVR721.
PID:0851h, ID:KJTC, FW:L321, ModelVR721.
PID:0853h, ID:1HBC, FW:L277, ModelVR921.
PID:085Eh, ID:KSTC, FW:BNC1, ModelVR921.
PID:085Fh, ID:0RVD, FW:05VF, ModelVR721.
PID:0860h, ID:67UD, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:0861h, ID:60SD, FW309, ModelVR501.
PID:0862h, ID:3YED, FW342, ModelP301d.
PID:0863h, ID:2LHD, FW322, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, ID:3ELD, FW350, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, ID:0NQD, FW:115P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, ID:KTTC, FW:CKA1, ModelVR501.
PID:0867h, ID:41UD, FW214, ModelP301e.
PID:0868h, ID:J8TC, FW:BKE1, ModelP301e.
PID:0869h, ID:3CLD, FW239, Model:3900.
PID:086Ah, ID:XSTD, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
PID:086Bh, ID:63SD, FW360, ModelVR501. <34318841-36769987, 40309988-53573987, 60391988-63599987>
PID:086Ch, ID:KKTC, FW:BWF1, ModelP301d.
PID:086Dh, ID:KWTC, FW:CLD1, ModelVR501.
PID:086Eh, ID:66UD, FW248, ModelP301e.
PID:086Fh, ID:JATD, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
PID:0872h, ID:19ND, FW:855P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, ID:16WD, FW:129P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, ID:2IFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, ID:1HDD, FW:819P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, ID:0XJD, FW:822P, ModelSR100.
PID:087Ch, ID:12ND, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, ID:2HFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:087Eh, ID:C3TC, FW:BGC1, Model:6000.
PID:0880h, ID:59RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, ID:5ARD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, ID:6VBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, ID:4TCD, FW:847P, Model:4000.
PID:0884h, ID:4RCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:0885h, ID:88T5, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:0886h, ID:58RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, ID:4QCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, ID:6UBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, ID:49RD, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, ID:48ZD, FW:L315, ModelP322.
PID:0891h, ID:51XD, FW:L298, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0892h, ID:13CC, FW:L288, ModelVR942.
PID:0893h, ID:46ZD, FW:L314, ModelP322.
PID:0894h, ID:K2TC, FW:BCC1, ModelVR942.
PID:0895h, ID:54XD, FW:L297, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:0896h, ID:K4TC, FW:CMA1, ModelP322.
PID:089Dh, ID:50XD, FW:L298, ModelVR522/DVR625.
PID:089Eh, ID:35ZD, FW:L246, ModelP322.
PID:089Fh, ID:39XD, FW:L253, ModelVR522.
PID:08A0h, ID:2FDC, FW317, ModelP311.
PID:08A1h, ID:0HFC, FW277, ModelP111.
PID:08A2h, ID:3BEC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08A3h, ID:0HMD, FW298, Model351.
PID:08A4h, ID:3CEC, FW380, ModelP811.
PID:08ADh, ID:K7TC, FW:AUH1, ModelP311.
PID:08AEh, ID:KXTC, FW:BPA1, ModelP811.
PID:08AFh, ID:K9TC, FW:AMB1, ModelP111.
PID:08B0h, ID:0IAC, FW:L268, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B1h, ID:0MKC, FW:L360, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B2h, ID:KRTC, FW:AEN1, ModelP422.
PID:08B3h, ID:KVTC, FW:AQB1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B4h, ID:KHTC, FW:ASC1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B5h, ID:J5TC, FW:ANB1, Model:ViP211.
PID:08BDh, ID:KATC, FW:APG1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08BEh, ID:8BTE, FWUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
PID:08BFh, ID:ESTC, FW:ACP1, Model:ViP622.
PID:08E0h, ID:03JC, FW:M102, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08EFh, ID:KBTC, FW:AGB1, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08F0h, ID:06PC, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F1h, ID:HTTC, FW:1119, ModelVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F2h, ID:03PC, FW:1130, ModelVR942.


----------



## James Long

kstuart said:


> Actually, that is done for almost all public releases - in order to not swamp the call centers if there is some significant problem that wasn't caught in testing.
> 
> Beta software is entirely different - it goes out to a small group of beta testers.


With a group as small as 50, it would be a safe bet that the units being tested on were actual beta units and not just 'lucky' customers.


----------



## P Smith

Update:
PID:0861h, ID:64SD, FW360, ModelVR501. <wide spread>


----------



## ebaltz

P Smith said:


> Update:
> PID:0861h, ID:64SD, FW360, ModelVR501. <wide spread>


I got it, but what did it do?


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

08/15/2006: Software Version P3.18 for DP311 

Effective Wednesday, August 16th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.18 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.17 and P3.18 will be the valid software version for the DP311.


----------



## P Smith

PID:0853h, ID:1KBC, FW:*L278*, Model:*DVR921*.


----------



## penguin44

What did the L278 do for the 921? Anyone?


----------



## BobaBird

Check in the 921 Support Forum. This thread is "just a mention" of the new versions with initial and widespread release dates.


----------



## P Smith

Last few days changes:
PID:08A0h, ID:2GDC, FW:*P318*, ModelP311.
PID:08ADh, ID:2IDC, FW:*P318*, ModelP311.
PID:0893h, ID:49ZD, FW:*L315*, ModelP322.
PID:0850h, ID:1FVD, FW:*L321*, ModelVR721.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

08/29/2006: Software Version L3.22 for DVR721 

Effective Wednesday, August 30th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.22 for the DVR721 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.22 will be the valid software version for the DVR721.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

08/30/2006: Software Version P3.81 for DP381 

Effective Thursday, August 31st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.81 for the DP381 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.80 and P3.81 will be the valid software version for the DP381. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

08/30/2006: Software Version P3.81 for DP811 

Effective Thursday, August 31st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.81 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.80 and P3.81 will be the valid software version for the DP811.


----------



## Darkman

311's update (from Tech Portal) :

09/05/2006: Software Version P3.18 for DP311 

Effective Wednesday, September 6th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.18 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

Inactivity Standby - After approximately four hours of no activity, i.e. no remote/front panel commands etc, the receiver will prompt to go into a standby mode with a screen saver or to continue watching the program. This will let the EPG information refresh and is a good maintenance tool for those who do not turn off their receiver on a nightly basis. 

At this time P3.17 and P3.18 will be the valid software versions for the DP311.


----------



## JohnH

Just another receiver being turned into useless piece of trash. Hope there is a way to disable this intrusion into users viewing capability. If I am watching Sunday afternoon sports or any long running series of programming at any time of the day or night, I don't want to be bothered with this sort of activity which does not improve the viewing experience.


----------



## Darkman

Pretty sure it should be "Inactivity Standby On / Off" option somewhere on the menu (it's only logical) .. but i could be wrong, of course, lol


----------



## James Long

Yeah, the "off" feature is on most receivers that have a standby mode. Hopefully it works! 

There are plenty of commercial applications where a receiver needs to be set on a channel and forgotten. It would be a shame if this 'feature' caused those receivers to go to a logo screen or if a separate software version was needed for 311/commercial.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

09/06/2006: Software Version L3.16 for DP322 

Effective Thursday, September 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.16 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.15 and L3.16 will be the valid software versions for the DP322. 

---------------------------------------

09/06/2006: Software Version P3.43 for DP301 (for DP301-013 to be precise)

Effective Thursday, September 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.16 ( they made a typing boo-boo - they ment P3.43, NOT L3.16.. for 301s.. - you can see that above and below  ) for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.48, P3.42 and P3.43 will be the valid software versions for the DP301.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Forum:

09/18/2006: Software Version L3.81 for DVR625 

Effective Tuesday, September 19th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.81 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.98 and L3.81 will be the valid software versions for the DVR625.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Forum:

09/19/2006: Software Version P2.49 for DP301 (for 301-010s that is)

Effective Wednesday, September 20th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P2.49 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.48, P2.49 (for 301-010), P3.42 and P3.43 (for 301-013) will be the valid software versions for the DP301. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/19/2006: Software Version L3.81 for DVR522 

Effective Wednesday, September 20th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.81 for the DVR522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.98 and L3.81 will be the valid software versions for the DVR522. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/19/2006: Software Version L3.81 for DVR625 

Effective Wednesday, September 20th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.81 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.81 will be the valid software version for the DVR625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/19/2006: Software Version L3.63 for ViP622 DVR 

Effective Wednesday, September 20th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.63 for the ViP622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.63 will be the valid software version for the ViP622 DVR.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

09/25/2006: Software Version L3.83 for DVR625 

Effective Tuesday, September 26th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.83 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.83 will be the valid software versions for the DVR625.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

09/26/2006: Software Version L3.23 for DVR721 

Effective Wednesday, September 27th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.23 for the DVR721 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.23 will be the valid software version for the DVR721. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/26/2006: Software Version L3.40 for ViP211 

Effective Wednesday, September 27th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.40 for the ViP211 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.68 and L3.40 will be the valid software versions for the ViP211.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Vip211 software compatible with vip411 since i got stuck with the 411??


----------



## James Long

The 411 and the ViP-211 use the same identical software.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

09/27/2006: Software Version L2.79 for DVR921 

Effective Thursday, September 28th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.79 for the DVR921 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.79 will be the valid software version for the DVR921. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/27/2006: Software Version P3.81 for DP381 

Effective Thursday, September 28th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.81 for the DP381 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.80 and P3.81 will be the valid software versions for the DP381. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09/27/2006: Software Version P3.81 for DP811 

Effective Thursday, September 28th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.81 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.80 and P3.81 will be the valid software versions for the DP811.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

09/28/2006: Software Version L3.65 for ViP 622 DVR 

Effective Thursday, September 28th, Engineering has spooled the FULL PHASE of software version L3.65 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.65 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

No L279 for the 921's yet. I'm itching to see what it fixed.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

10/02/2006: Software Version P3.63 for DP501/508/510 

Effective Tuesday, October 3rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.63 for the DP501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.60 and P3.63 will be the valid software versions for the DP501/508/510. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10/02/2006: Software Version P2.49 for DP301 
Effective Tuesday, October 3rd, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.49 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.49, and P3.43 will be the valid software versions for the DP301. 

(I guess P2.49 for 301-010s is going "wide-spread"... to all 301-010s out there) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10/02/2006: Software Version L3.41 for ViP 211 / DISH 411 
Effective Tuesday, October 3rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.41 for the ViP 211 / DISH 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.68, L3.40 and L3.41 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 211 / DISH 411.


----------



## P Smith

Today in the air:
DN, [email protected]


Code:


PID:0850h, ID:1HVD, FW:L322, Model:PVR721.
PID:0853h, ID:1KBC, FW:L278, Model:DVR921.
PID:085Fh, ID:0RVD, FW:05VF, Model:PVR721.
PID:0860h, ID:67UD, FW:P248, Model:DP301e.
PID:0861h, ID:64SD, FW:P360, Model:PVR501.
PID:0862h, ID:44ED, FW:P343, Model:DP301d.
PID:0863h, ID:2LHD, FW:P322, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, ID:3ELD, FW:P350, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, ID:0NQD, FW:115P, Model:3750.
PID:0867h, ID:41UD, FW:P214, Model:DP301e.
PID:0869h, ID:3CLD, FW:P239, Model:3900.
PID:086Bh, ID:63SD, FW:P360, Model:PVR501.
PID:086Eh, ID:6BUD, FW:P249, Model:DP301e.
PID:0872h, ID:19ND, FW:855P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, ID:16WD, FW:129P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, ID:2IFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, ID:1HDD, FW:819P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, ID:0XJD, FW:822P, Model:DSR100.
PID:087Ch, ID:12ND, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, ID:2HFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0880h, ID:59RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, ID:5ARD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, ID:6VBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, ID:4TCD, FW:847P, Model:4000.
PID:0884h, ID:4RCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:0886h, ID:58RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, ID:4QCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, ID:6UBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, ID:49RD, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, ID:4LZD, FW:L315, Model:DP322.
PID:0891h, ID:5GXD, FW:L383, Model:DVR522/DVR625.
PID:0892h, ID:13CC, FW:L288, Model:DVR942.
PID:0893h, ID:4KZD, FW:L315, Model:DP322.
PID:0895h, ID:5FXD, FW:L383, Model:DVR625.
PID:089Eh, ID:35ZD, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
PID:08A0h, ID:2PDC, FW:P318, Model:DP311.
PID:08A1h, ID:0HFC, FW:P277, Model:DP111.
PID:08A2h, ID:3FEC, FW:P380, Model:DP811.
PID:08A3h, ID:0HMD, FW:P298, Model:D351.
PID:08A4h, ID:3CEC, FW:P380, Model:DP811.
PID:08AEh, ID:3GEC, FW:P381, Model:DP811.
PID:08B0h, ID:0IAC, FW:L268, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B1h, ID:0SKC, FW:L365, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B5h, ID:0LAC, FW:L340, Model:ViP211.
PID:08E0h, ID:03JC, FW:M102, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08F0h, ID:06PC, FW:1119, Model:DVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F1h, ID:HTTC, FW:1119, Model:DVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F2h, ID:03PC, FW:1130, Model:DVR942.


----------



## P Smith

Today 10/4/06


Code:


Changes between 10/02 and 10/04:
PID:0860h, ID:6CUD, FW:P249, Model:DP301e.
PID:086Bh, ID:6BSD, FW:P363, Model:PVR501. [34318841-36769987, 40309988-53573987, 60391988-63599987]
PID:08AEh, ID:3HEC, FW:P381, Model:DP811. [58109524-64831523]
PID:08B5h, ID:0NAC, FW:L341, Model:ViP211. [71690613-74915423]
PID:08F0h, ID:07PC, FW:1119, Model:DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522.

DN [email protected] Full list:
PID:0850h, ID:1HVD, FW:L322, Model:PVR721.
PID:0853h, ID:1KBC, FW:L278, Model:DVR921.
PID:085Fh, ID:0RVD, FW:05VF, Model:PVR721.
PID:0860h, ID:6CUD, FW:P249, Model:DP301e.
PID:0861h, ID:64SD, FW:P360, Model:PVR501.
PID:0862h, ID:44ED, FW:P343, Model:DP301d.
PID:0863h, ID:2LHD, FW:P322, Model:4900.
PID:0864h, ID:3ELD, FW:P350, Model:3900.
PID:0865h, ID:0NQD, FW:115P, Model:3750.
PID:0866h, ID:6ASD, FW:04SF, Model:PVR501.
PID:0867h, ID:41UD, FW:P214, Model:DP301e.
PID:086Bh, ID:6BSD, FW:P363, Model:PVR501.
PID:086Eh, ID:6BUD, FW:P249, Model:DP301e.
PID:0872h, ID:19ND, FW:855P, Model:6000.
PID:0873h, ID:16WD, FW:129P, Model:7100.
PID:0874h, ID:2IFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0875h, ID:1HDD, FW:819P, Model:5000.
PID:0876h, ID:0XJD, FW:822P, Model:DSR100.
PID:087Ch, ID:12ND, FW:784P, Model:6000.
PID:087Dh, ID:2HFD, FW:842P, Model:1000.
PID:0880h, ID:59RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0881h, ID:5ARD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:0882h, ID:6VBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:0883h, ID:4TCD, FW:847P, Model:4000.
PID:0884h, ID:4RCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:0886h, ID:58RD, FW:854P, Model:2700.
PID:088Ch, ID:4QCD, FW:846P, Model:4000.
PID:088Dh, ID:6UBD, FW:839P, Model:3000.
PID:088Eh, ID:49RD, FW:798P, Model:2700.
PID:0890h, ID:4LZD, FW:L315, Model:DP322.
PID:0891h, ID:5GXD, FW:L383, Model:DVR522/DVR625.
PID:0892h, ID:13CC, FW:L288, Model:DVR942.
PID:0893h, ID:4KZD, FW:L315, Model:DP322.
PID:0895h, ID:5FXD, FW:L383, Model:DVR625.
PID:089Eh, ID:35ZD, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
PID:08A0h, ID:2PDC, FW:P318, Model:DP311.
PID:08A1h, ID:0HFC, FW:P277, Model:DP111.
PID:08A2h, ID:3FEC, FW:P380, Model:DP811.
PID:08A3h, ID:0HMD, FW:P298, Model:D351.
PID:08A4h, ID:3CEC, FW:P380, Model:DP811.
PID:08AEh, ID:3HEC, FW:P381, Model:DP811.
PID:08B0h, ID:0IAC, FW:L268, Model:ViP211.
PID:08B1h, ID:0SKC, FW:L365, Model:ViP622.
PID:08B5h, ID:0NAC, FW:L341, Model:ViP211.
PID:08E0h, ID:03JC, FW:M102, Model:2W_MP.
PID:08F0h, ID:07PC, FW:1119, Model:DVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F1h, ID:HTTC, FW:1119, Model:DVR942/ViP622.
PID:08F2h, ID:03PC, FW:1130, Model:DVR942.


----------



## P Smith

Changes between 10/4 and 10/10:


Code:


PID:0861h, ID:6DSD, FW:P363, Model:PVR501. [All]
PID:08A2h, ID:3IEC, FW:P381, Model:DP811. [All]
PID:08B0h, ID:0OAC, FW:L341, Model:ViP211. [All]


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

10/18/2006: Software Version P3.19 for DP311 

Effective Thursday, October 19th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.19 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.18 and P3.19 will be the valid software versions for the DP311.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

10/23/2006: Software Version L4.11 for DVR 522 

Effective Monday, October 23rd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.11 for the DVR 522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L2.98, L3.83, and L4.11 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 522.


----------



## penguin44

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> No L279 for the 921's yet. I'm itching to see what it fixed.


Yeah same here. and it's october 25th. I am assuming it's the usual DST/EST fix for clock change on Saturday. Except I hope this time around I retain my 9day guide.


----------



## P Smith

Today in the air:
PID:0895h, ID:5NXD, FW:L411, Model: DVR522 (56172867-59334631)
PID:08ADh, ID:2SDC, FW319, Model: DP311 (50372634-60444363)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

11/1/2006: Software Version P3.82 for DP381 

Effective Thursday, November 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.82 for the DP381 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.81 and P3.82 will be the valid software versions for the DP381. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11/1/2006: Software Version P3.82 for DP811 
Effective Thursday, November 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.82 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.81 and P3.82 will be the valid software versions for the DP811. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11/1/2006: Software Version L3.17 for DP322 

Effective Thursday, November 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.17 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.15 and L3.17 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.


----------



## Darkman

Hmm.. Meanwhile DISH's S/W page shows that L3.18 is being tested for DP322 now (instead of L3.17 as advertised above)
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

"322 L3.18 11/2/2006"

Wonder if it's a Typo maybe or NOT... What's "in the air Today" P. Smith?


----------



## P Smith

Scattered showers .


----------



## Darkman

Maybe the weather will improve in a near future


----------



## P Smith

Changes between yesterday and today:


Code:


PID:0893h, ID:4PZD, FW:L318, Model:DP322 (56171684-59421340,66889752-69333844)
PID:0895h, ID:5QXD, FW:L411, Model:DVR522(56172867-65798235)
PID:08A4h, ID:3KEC, FW:P382, Model:DP811 (58109524-64831523)


----------



## Darkman

Thanks P.

I guess their site's information was accurate after all...

and Tech Portal's... - one version behind (re: 322 model)

(EDIT) .. Are you missing model DP381 there .. in the sky (EDIT - in the air rather)? 
(I noticed it is missing all together in your earlier reports as well)


----------



## P Smith

This is marketing name of DP811. Same STB.


----------



## Darkman

ya.. i know DP381 is the same as DP811 .. use the same s/w at the least etc..

So then.. DP381 does NOT even show in the stream?


----------



## James Long

The DP381 thinks it is a DP811 and uses the same software.


----------



## Darkman

Rather maybe, ...stream, air or whatever think that DP381 is DP811.. and therefore are NOT displaying DP381 mention in P Smith's output(s)


----------



## James Long

No.

Think of it as a card file. The receiver looks through the card file for a match and if a match is found and the firmware has not already been downloaded the download happens. The card file doesn't look through the users. 

BTW: "Match" includes different levels --- not just receiver model and serial range.


----------



## James Long

Posts deleted as requested ...
You noted that the DP381 isn't in the list yet still gets software? That's what I was referring to:


James Long said:


> The DP381 thinks it is a DP811 and uses the same software.


They are the same unit using the same software.


----------



## P Smith

If someone will post System Info screen of DP381 then we will have more facts , but for now we forced to speculate.
I think internally the DP381 acting as normal DP811. Probably just a label changed, but System Info will tell us for sure.


----------



## kb7oeb

Have they modified the 381 to not show the dish HD channels or will they just not activate them? Also does it show 381 in sysinfo?


----------



## James Long

That's the question.

I believe the DP381 is a 811 with the "HD off" - but I have not seen a report of one "in the wild" yet.

The SYSINFO screens from E*'s website are attached below. (I'm assuming these are faked graphics since the font isn't right on the "DISH 381".) It is likely that there is a software flag that is set based on authorizations to tell the unit if it is a 811 or 381.


----------



## Darkman

> Posts deleted as requested ...
> You noted that the DP381 isn't in the list yet still gets software?


Nope.. LOL.. 
We are still talking "apples and oranges"!

ALL i noted WAS - that DP381 wasn't listed in P. Smith's output!
That's all!
LOL...
I wasn't even thinking of it getting or not getting s/w!
Of course it's getting software.. why wouldn't it..
besides.. DISH's s/w page, Tech Portal .. both list s/w for it, etc..

All i was saying basically, again... "i did NOT see "DP381" in P.Smith output file


> That's what I was referring to:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by James Long
> The DP381 thinks it is a DP811 and uses the same software.
> 
> They are the same unit using the same software.


I know that! 

But as you maybe understand now - i wasn't even talking about that


----------



## James Long

One last time ---- the DP381 does not need to be listed in P Smith's listings of E*'s available firmware because the DP381 uses DP811 firmware. When the "DP381" looks for new firmware it looks for DP811 firmware.


----------



## Darkman

James Long said:


> One last time ---- the DP381 does not need to be listed in P Smith's listings of E*'s available firmware because the DP381 uses DP811 firmware....


YES .. Exactly!

It DOES use the same firmware...

However... lol.. as to "does" or "does NOT" need to be listed in P Smith's listings - that's another story...

Of course it doesn't .. nothing will happen if it does or doesn't anyhow..
Was just asking him if it's NOT there purposely or accidentally...

Why .. cuz for example have a look at some of the entries in his listing:

PID:0891h, ID:5GXD, FW:L383, Model: DVR522/DVR625.

PID:08F0h, ID:07PC, FW:1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622.

....
Those are just some examples from his file. .. BUT .. do you see it?

If he really wants to basically, i am sure he can make his listing to show:
"Model: DP811/DP381"

But he did NOT! .. hehe - not currently anyhow.. (who knows what the future brings) 

So all i did was just asking him for confirmation about this....

But now that we are talking about it.. 
I am pretty sure .. maybe it's not such a bad idea for P Smith to display in the future: "Model: DP811/DP381"

However.. this is his Listing.. his Output.. and he CAN display or NOT display it if he wants to.. - He is in Charge basically 

Do you understand now what i was talking about all along.. :grin:


----------



## tnsprin

P Smith said:


> I got latest table out there:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Current Dishnetwork FW list:
> PID:0850h, FW:BFBT, Model:DP721.
> PID:0851h, FW:L177, Model:DP721.
> PID:0853h, FW:L272, Model:DP921.
> PID:085Eh, FW:L272, Model:DP921.
> PID:085Fh, FW:05VF, Model:DP721.
> PID:0860h, FW:P243, Model:DP301e.
> PID:0861h, FW:P304, Model:DP501.
> PID:0862h, FW:P208, Model:DP301d.
> PID:0863h, FW:P320, Model:4900.
> PID:0864h, FW:P236, Model:3900.
> PID:0865h, FW:111P, Model:3750.
> PID:0866h, FW:P304, Model:DP501.
> PID:0867h, FW:P214, Model:DP301e.
> PID:0868h, FW:CDH1, Model:DP501.
> PID:0869h, FW:BJG1, Model:DP301e.
> PID:086Ah, FW:01ZF, Model:1000.
> PID:086Bh, FW:BAA1, Model:3750.
> PID:086Ch, FW:P208, Model:DP301d.
> PID:086Dh, FW:P236, Model:3900.
> PID:086Eh, FW:P320, Model:4900.
> PID:086Fh, FW:01ZF, Model:4000.
> PID:0872h, FW:828P, Model:6000.
> PID:0873h, FW:127P, Model:7100.
> PID:0874h, FW:840P, Model:1000.
> PID:0875h, FW:817P, Model:5000.
> PID:0876h, FW:821P, Model:DSR100.
> PID:087Ch, FW:784P, Model:6000.
> PID:087Dh, FW:840P, Model:1000.
> PID:087Eh, FW:BGC1, Model:6000.
> PID:0880h, FW:834P, Model:2700.
> PID:0881h, FW:834P, Model:2700.
> PID:0882h, FW:837P, Model:3000.
> PID:0883h, FW:807P, Model:3000.
> PID:0884h, FW:845P, Model:4000.
> PID:0885h, FW:0000, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:0886h, FW:CDC1, Model:2700.
> PID:088Ch, FW:845P, Model:4000.
> PID:088Dh, FW:837P, Model:3000.
> PID:088Eh, FW:798P, Model:2700.
> PID:0890h, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
> PID:0891h, FW:L255, Model:DP522/DP625.
> PID:0892h, FW:L282, Model:DP942.
> PID:0893h, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
> PID:0894h, FW:ASE1, Model:DP942.
> PID:0895h, FW:L255, Model:DP522/DP625.
> PID:0896h, FW:ASD1, Model:DP942.
> PID:089Dh, FW:CKE1, Model:DP522/DP625.
> PID:089Eh, FW:L246, Model:DP322.
> PID:089Fh, FW:L253, Model:DP522.
> PID:08A0h, FW:P312, Model:DP311.
> PID:08A1h, FW:P276, Model:DP111.
> PID:08A2h, FW:P330, Model:DP811.
> PID:08A3h, FW:P292, Model:D351.
> PID:08A4h, FW:P330, Model:DP811.
> PID:08ADh, FW:ATE1, Model:DP311.
> PID:08AEh, FW:BGF1, Model:DP811.
> PID:08AFh, FW:ALE1, Model:DP111.
> PID:08B0h, FW:ACU1, Model:DP411.
> PID:08B1h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08B2h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08B3h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08B4h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08B5h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08BDh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08BEh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08BFh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08E0h, FW:ABE1, Model:DPxxx.
> PID:08EFh, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.
> PID:08F0h, FW:1116, Model:DP942.
> PID:08F1h, FW:1036, Model:DP942.
> PID:08F2h, FW:DUMY, Model:ZZZZ.


Somethings are missing. Notably the 622.


----------



## James Long

Darkman said:


> YES .. Exactly!
> 
> It DOES use the same firmware...
> 
> However... lol.. as to "does" or "does NOT" need to be listed in P Smith's listings - that's another story...


Do you want P Smith to lie in his listings?

He's posting what he sees on the satellites. If there is no firmware tagged as DP381 on the satellite he shouldn't make up a fake line just to make you happy.

You started this thread to be "(just a mention)" - enough argument ... let's get back on track.


----------



## Darkman

JL, you mean:

Model: DVR522/DVR625.

Model: DVR942/ViP622.

... You mean P Smith sees it exactly like that "from the air" .. being spelled like this to his computer's s/w? 

I was under the impression that he is the one who customized it like that...

So pretty good idea, i think so anyhow, to list DP381 as well in the output there.. as i said .. maybe as: ""Model: DP811/DP381"

He would NOT be lying .. in my eyes - his output would be more accurate...

Cuz "there IS firmware tagged as DP381 on the satellite" (in my opinion anyhow.. cuz after all - it IS listed on DISH sites)

As you know by now, it's listed HERE and HERE:
HERE: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml 
( the latest entry there for DP381:
"11/1/2006: Software Version P3.82 for DP381 
Effective Thursday, November 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.82 for the DP381 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.81 and P3.82 will be the valid software versions for the DP381.)

and HERE: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp (at DISH's S/W page)

So it would NOT be lying 

====================
tnsprin,

622 is NOT missing in P. Smith's output .. it's there.. - you just have scroll it down with your mouse.. ( have a look .. in post #209 .. in this same thread)
622 is mentioned there several times...


----------



## James Long

P Smith can format his output as he wishes, hopefully without further harrassment.


----------



## Darkman

LOL,

JL,
I wasn't harrassing him 

I just asked him a question originally.. BUT you answered it for him 

-----
My question to P Smith: post #222
Your answer to me: post #223

{EDIT} .. Actually .. i have to appologize somewhat as well .. just looking at my post #222 .. i was NOT that precise and clear in the way i got to the point of what i was asking.. and therefore maybe was easy to be misunderstood


----------



## P Smith

Oh man ! You have too much of free time 

When you'll post REAL picture of DP381's System Info screen, then you will have some base to insist, for now one time question is enough. 

BTW, when first time the DP381 new software has been anonced ?

EDIT. I found - it was 6/22 at SG site. But that Dish flyers dated 5/24. Question is when they start spooling software for DP381 ?


----------



## P Smith

And why you not demand info about 781 ?
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=71881


----------



## tnsprin

Darkman said:


> ...
> tnsprin,
> 
> 622 is NOT missing in P. Smith's output .. it's there.. - you just have scroll it down with your mouse.. ( have a look .. in post #209 .. in this same thread)
> 622 is mentioned there several times...


Yes I see it in the 209 post. But its not in the one I quoted. Apparently he split the lists in his post.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Both of you guys' PM boxes were full, eh? I've been checking this thread to see if the updates on this thread were possibly about a new software update for the 921, but nope, I see 2 guys arguing in public when it can be discussed through PM's! 

I appreciate Darkman's thread since he only updates when there's new software so I look at this thread every time the thread is updated so please, let's use the PM functions and get back on the topic!


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> And why you not demand info about 781 ?


It isn't on E*'s Tech Portal yet. 

And echoing Summit's comment ... lets get back on track.


----------



## Darkman

P Smith said:


> Oh man ! You have too much of free time
> 
> When you'll post REAL picture of DP381's System Info screen, then you will have some base to insist, for now one time question is enough.


Wasn't insisting anyhow 
At first i asked about it not being in the output .. then just gave a suggestion (re: DP811/DP381 possible combined mention in the output) 


> BTW, when first time the DP381 new software has been anonced ?
> 
> EDIT. I found - it was 6/22 at SG site. But that Dish flyers dated 5/24. Question is when they start spooling software for DP381 ?


I saw on page 7 of this thread a mention of DP381 being spooled around 08/30 or so.. (not sure if i missed any DP381 or not on previous pages)
But have a look, if needed.. "DP381" should be in Red there:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143&page=8&highlight=DP381

P.S. SummitAdvantageOne.... 

Glad to hear you find this info useful.. LOL - at least it justifies me posting it 
Some people minded (in the past.. as i recall) .. gave suggestions to open up new thread each time, etc ...
hehe - but as in song - "i did it my way"


----------



## P Smith

Well, that was your post#192 and it gave you total understanding of 'difference' between 811 and 381. 
Look at both phrases - word by word ...


----------



## Darkman

Not sure what you mean.. 
Maybe we should just drop it... 

We already established that 811 and 381 are virtually the same...

All i was asking about posibility to list 381 model in your output as well.. so it's showing there 
On it's own.. or as "Model: DP811/DP381" (combined with 811 basically)

If any possible that is ... 

If Yes.. - then Yes
if No.. - then No


----------



## P Smith

May be  ...
So far the model is not exist for our members.


----------



## Darkman

Not sure who for.. but it exists somewhere....

Listed Here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp (BTW - previous s/w there says 6/22/2006 for it)

and also Listed Here: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

It exists.. NOT sure where, for who and how.. but it exists


----------



## P Smith

Ask them to post that unique 4 char ID for each download, not just version number, then we will have something real for separate the DP381 and 781 later.


----------



## Darkman

you mean for separate DP381 and DP811? 

On the other hand.. - maybe you should ask them.. - You are closer to them ( How? - You are closer to Scott, and Scott is closer to them.. - so maybe Scott can ask 'em)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

11/7/2006: Software Version L3.19 for DP322 

Effective Wednesday, November 8th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.19 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.15, L3.18, and L3.19 will be the valid software versions for the DP322.

-------------------------------
Meanwhile, 811's / 381's Software Version P3.82 .. and 522's Software Version L4.11 went "wide-spread" .. and available to all 811, 381 and 522 receivers


----------



## P Smith

Changes after 11/03:
PID:08A2h, ID:3LEC, FW382, Model: DP811. (for all)

same time still present old spool, overlapped by 3LEC 
PID:08A4h, ID:3KEC, FW382, Model: DP811. (58109524-64831523)
(somebody at Dish fall asleep  )


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

11/8/2006: Software Version P2.99 for DP351 

Effective Thursday, November 9th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.99 for the DP351 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.99 will be the valid software version for the DP351. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11/8/2006: Software Version P4.10 for DP311 

Effective Thursday, November 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P4.10 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.18, P3.19 and P4.10 will be the valid software versions for the DP311.


----------



## P Smith

Changes:
PID:0893h, ID:4SZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322 (56171684-59421340,66889752-69333844)
PID:089Dh, ID:OATC, FW:L412, Model: DVR522(total 109) /DVR625 (total 93).


----------



## jhamps10

P Smith said:


> Changes:
> PID:0893h, ID:4SZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322 (56171684-59421340,66889752-69333844)
> PID:089Dh, ID:OATC, FW:L412, Model: DVR522(total 109) /DVR625 (total 93).


Excuse me here, but what on heavens name is this mumbo-jumbo???? I'm only concerned because I have a 322. Could this be the S/W update for the weather channel?


----------



## Darkman

P Smith said:


> Changes:
> PID:0893h, ID:4SZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322 (56171684-59421340,66889752-69333844)
> PID:089Dh, ID:OATC, FW:L412, Model: DVR522(total 109) /DVR625 (total 93).


Hmm.. i guess special s/w L412 is being tested now on VERY selected / special receivers (so to speak) ... without being even mentioned to-date on their sites...
L411 was the last mention for those...

and this "(total 109) / (total 93)" - i assume that is the amount of receivers for each model that is offered this s/w L412?
Then it's DEFINATLY, NOT too many 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by P Smith
> Changes:
> PID:0893h, ID:4SZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322 (56171684-59421340,66889752-69333844)
> PID:089Dh, ID:OATC, FW:L412, Model: DVR522(total 109) /DVR625 (total 93).
> 
> Excuse me here, but what on heavens name is this mumbo-jumbo???? I'm only concerned because I have a 322. Could this be the S/W update for the weather channel?


As far as L319 s/w for 322s vs. weather channel - NOT sure!

but "that mumbo-jumbo" - i guess you are talking about "(56171684-59421340,66889752-69333844)" for 322s...

Those are Receiver #s ranges for the 322s that are being spooled (aka. offered) this L319 software...

For example.. - if you go to the System Info screen and check your receiver # there - If it falls in 56171684-59421340 range .. or 66889752-69333844 range.. - THEN your receiver is one of the ones that the software is being offered to..

If NOT - then NOT yet..and you ll have to wait until your receiver # falls in the "being given s/w" range as well.. or until the s/w goes "wide-spread" (aka to all the 322s out there)


----------



## P Smith

Changes:
PID:0893h, ID:4TZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322 (56171684-60838983, 66889752-70991670).


----------



## Darkman

P Smith said:


> Changes:
> PID:0893h, ID:4TZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322 (56171684-60838983, 66889752-70991670).


Looks like they widened "322's 319's" ranges somewhat .. since the last time


----------



## Darkman

from Tech Portal:

11/13/2006: Software Version P2.99 for DP351 

Effective Tuesday, November 14th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.82 (..looks like they screwed up here, and really ment P2.99) for the DP351 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.99 will be the valid software version for the DP351. 

--------------

11/13/2006: Software Version L4.12 for DVR 522 

Effective Tuesday, November 14th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.12 for the DVR 522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L4.11 and L4.12 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 522.


----------



## P Smith

PID:0893h, ID:4VZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322. 56171684-65419995, 66889752-73955728.
PID:0895h, ID:5TXD, FW:L412, Model: DVR522. 56172867-65798235.
PID:08A0h, ID:2TDC, FW410, Model: DP311. All.

For D351 only P2.98 spooling.


----------



## Darkman

522 L4.12 11/14/2006 -- L4.12 is "wide spead" s/w now .. for all 522s...
322 L3.19 11/8/2006 -- L3.19 is "wide spread" s/w now .. for all the 322s...

Meanwhile from Tech Portal:

11/15/2006: Software Version L3.23 for DVR721 

Effective Thursday, November 9th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.23 for the DVR721 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.23 will be the valid software version for the DVR721


----------



## P Smith

Changes:
PID:0850h, ID:1JVD, FW:L323, Model: PVR721. All.
PID:0890h, ID:4WZD, FW:L319, Model: DP322. All.
PID:0895h, ID:5UXD, FW:L412, Model: DVR522. All.
PID:08A3h, ID:0IMD, FW299, Model: D351. All.
PID:08ADh, ID:2YDC, FW410, Model: DP311. 50372634-60444363.
PID:08E0h, ID:06JC, FW:M103, Model: 2W_MP. All.


----------



## Darkman

P Smith said:


> PID:08E0h, ID:06JC, FW:M103, Model: 2W_MP.


hehe,

Whatever this one is - i WANT it!


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

11/20/2006: Software Version L3.42 for ViP 211/DP 411 

Effective Tuesday, November 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.42 for the ViP 211/DP 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.41 and L3.42 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 211/DP 411.


----------



## P Smith

PID:08B4h, ID:0PAC, FW:L342, Model:ViP211, 71690613-74915423.


----------



## P Smith

L3.42 pulled back !

PID:08B4h, ID:0RAC, FW:L341, Model:ViP211. All.


----------



## Darkman

DISH's site still lists L3.42 however...

(as s/w being in stream.. just not wide-spread one) 
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## P Smith

I don't know in what stream you're, but 119W doesn't have L4.32. Only L4.21.


----------



## Darkman

L3.42 i think you ment above.. (NOT 4.32)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

11/28/2006: Software Version P3.44 for DP301 (...for 301-013 to be precise)

Effective Wednesday, November 29th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.44 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.49 (for 301-010), P3.43 (for 301-013), and P3.44 (for 301-013) will be the valid software versions for the DP301.


----------



## P Smith

Last day changes:
PID:0866h, ID:45ED, FW344, Model: DP301d. 20486260-38771912, 50331657-50473695.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

11/29/2006: Software Version P4.11 for DP311 

Effective Thursday, November 30th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P4.11 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.18, P3.19, P4.10, and P4.11 will be the valid software versions for the DP311. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11/29/2006: Software Version P3.90 for DP301 (NOT even sure currently if P3.90 will be s/w for 301-010 or 301-013)

Effective Thursday, November 30th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.90 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.49, P3.43, P3.44, and P3.90 will be the valid software versions for the DP301.


----------



## P Smith

PID:0867h, ID:6DUD, FW390, Model: DP301e. 21523433-33636938.
PID:08ADh, ID:2VDC, FW411, Model: DP311. 50372634-58966580.


----------



## Darkman

P Smith said:


> PID:0867h, ID:6DUD, FW390, Model: DP301e. 21523433-33636938.


If DP301d (in your output in couple of posts above) is 301-013..

I guess then DP301e (above) would be for 301-010 ...

Big jump in s/w version then for 301-010 .. be it only cosmetic or whatever.. from 2.49 .. to 3.90 

Is 2.50 taken or reserved for other receivers maybe?


----------



## P Smith

Hey man ! Are you sleeping ? 

PID: 08B5h, ID: PITC, FW: L343, Model: ViP211. First 174 receivers.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

I guess the 921 is on a semi-yearly update schedule. Good grief. The 721 gets more action than this hunk of plastic called a receiver. Only if I can take the contents off the 921 in HD would this sucker go straight to Ebay...


----------



## Darkman

P Smith said:


> Hey man ! Are you sleeping ?
> 
> PID: 08B5h, ID: PITC, FW: L343, Model: ViP211. First 174 receivers.


I retired from those, lol (just kiddin' .. - on a serious note, though, STILL considering it Some Day, maybe...) 

Was pretty busy earlier though...

However.. as to that ViP211's L343 - You see it - that's cool! 
Looking at the stream there.. that's your part however 

I do NOT look at / through the stream there ... - and as far as i am concerned.. and i just doubled checked at both of my sources:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp (DISH's software page)
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml (Tech Portal)

at both of those places .. ViP211's L343 is NOT even mentioned yet 

So you are ahead of them and me this time, P :lol:

What's new IS mentioned there though, i noticed:

----
From Tech Portal:

12/06/2006: Software Version P3.64 for DVR501/508/510 ( wondering what this one will be all about.. hmmmm  )

Effective Thursday, December 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.64 for the DVR501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.63 and P3.64 will be the valid software versions for the DVR501/508/510. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12/06/2006: Software Version L4.13 for DVR522

Effective Thursday, December 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.13 for the DVR522 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L4.12 and L4.13 will be the valid software versions for the DVR522.


----------



## Darkman

> From Tech Portal:
> 
> 12/06/2006: Software Version P3.64 for DVR501/508/510 ( wondering what this one will be all about.. hmmmm  )
> 
> Effective Thursday, December 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.64 for the DVR501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P3.63 and P3.64 will be the valid software versions for the DVR501/508/510.


I don't know if this is a Typo or NOT.. - But DISH's s/w page is showing this now 501/508/510:

"501/508/510 P3.65, 12/7/2006"

Not available "wide-spread" anyhow to all the receivers of those models .. BUT wasn't it supposed to be P3.64 to be spooled today?? (according to the yesturday notes (above) anyhow))

---
P.S. "Hey man ! Are you sleeping ? " there P?


----------



## P Smith

Changes:
PID: 0861h, ID: 6GSD, FW: P364, Model: PVR501/PVR508/PVR510 (from P363)
PID: 0891h, ID: 5VXD, FW: L413, Model: DVR522/DVR625 (from L383)
PID: 0895h, ID: 5WXD, FW: L413, Model: DVR522/DVR522 (from L412)
something new:
PID: 087Ah, ID: P9TC, FW: 0012, Model: [unkn] - Game(s) ?


----------



## Darkman

so P365 then.. IS / WAS a Typo on DISH s/w page there... 

There isn't P365 to-date for PVR501/PVR508/PVR510


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

12/07/2006: Software Version L3.00 for ViP 222 

Effective Thursday, December 7th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L3.00 for the ViP 222 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.00 will be the valid software version for the ViP 222.


----------



## P Smith

Nay, still spooling same beta - AEY1 for DP422 aka ViP222.


----------



## ChoralScholar

Dangit, I wish they would finish the 4.1x rollout to the 311.

They've made it up to the 608xxx receivers. I have a 628xxx.


----------



## P Smith

Incorrect. For 311 spooling P411 and the range is 50372634-6602818 now.


----------



## Darkman

P3.65 for PVR501/PVR508/PVR510 - indeed WAS a "boo-boo" (so to speak) ...

DISH s/w page now lists P3.64 instead (as it should be)


----------



## ChoralScholar

P Smith said:


> Incorrect. For 311 spooling P411 and the range is 50372634-6602818 now.


Sure enough. I've got the 4.11 on both my receivers. Just in the last day or so.

Well, I see the new Tech Support stuff... I thought 4.11 was supposed to have the new Channel 100 TWC Interactive?


----------



## P Smith

Today new model was officially born - ViP222 aka DP422:
PID: 08B2h, ID: 06GC, FW: L300, Model: DP422


----------



## James Long

Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

P Smith said:


> Today new model was officially born - ViP222 aka DP422:
> PID: 08B2h, ID: 06GC, FW: L300, Model: DP422


About freakin' time! I guess it'll be unveiled at CES at last on the final specs of a shipping unit. Which would translate to 222's being released around Jan./Feb. timeframe.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

12/11/2006: Software Version L3.43 for ViP211/DISH 411 

Effective Tuesday, December 12th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.43 for the ViP211/DISH 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.41 and L3.43 will be the valid software versions for the ViP211/DISH 411. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12/11/2006: Software Version L4.20 for DP322 

Effective Monday, December 11th, Engineering has spooled a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.20 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.19 and L4.20 will be the valid software versions for the DP322


----------



## P Smith

Today
PID: 0890h, ID: 4YZD, FW: L420, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 0893h, ID: 4ZZD, FW: L420, Model: DP322/DP322/DP322/DP322

As to L343 - check post # 276 .


----------



## Darkman

I know.. BUT i wanted to make it official (cuz it was on their site)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

1/8/2007: Software Version L4.13 for DVR625 (this one could have been mentioned before)

Effective Tuesday, January 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.13 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L4.12 and L4.13 will be the valid software versions for the DVR625. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/8/2007: Software Version P3.52 for 3900 

Effective Tuesday, January 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.52 for the 3900 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.50 and P3.52 will be the valid software versions for the 3900. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/8/2007: Software Version 8.66P for 3000 

Effective Tuesday, January 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.66P for the 3000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.39P and 8.66P will be the valid software versions for the 3000


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

1/9/2007: Software Version 8.70P for 5000 

Effective Wednesday, January 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 8.70P for the 5000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.70P will be the valid software version for the 5000. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/9/2007: Software Version 8.48P for 4000 

Effective Wednesday, January 10th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.48P for the 4000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.47P and 8.48P will be the valid software versions for the 4000. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/9/2007: Software Version 8.43P for 1000 

Effective Wednesday, January 10th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.43P for the 1000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.42P and 8.43P will be the valid software versions for the 1000. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/9/2007: Software Version P3.42 for 4900 

Effective Wednesday, January 10th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.42 for the 4900 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.22 and P3.42 will be the valid software versions for the 4900.


----------



## kf4omc

Darkman said:


> From Tech Portal:
> 
> 1/8/2007: Software Version L4.13 for DVR625 (this one could have been mentioned before)
> 
> Effective Tuesday, January 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.13 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L4.12 and L4.13 will be the valid software versions for the DVR625.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Funny I stil Have 3.83 on my 625..... I thought 4.12 was only for the 522.


----------



## P Smith

Full list:

DN [email protected] Current FW list:
PID: 0850h, ID: 1JVD, FW: L323, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0851h, ID: P4TC, FW: BMBT, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0853h, ID: 1KBC, FW: L278, Model: DVR921.
PID: 085Eh, ID: Q7TC, FW: BSF1, Model: DVR921.
PID: 085Fh, ID: 0RVD, FW: 05VF, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0860h, ID: 6CUD, FW: P249, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0861h, ID: 6GSD, FW: P364, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0862h, ID: 44ED, FW: P343, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0863h, ID: 2LHD, FW: P322, Model: 4900.
PID: 0864h, ID: 3ELD, FW: P350, Model: 3900.
PID: 0865h, ID: 0NQD, FW: 115P, Model: 3750.
PID: 0866h, ID: 47ED, FW: P344, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0867h, ID: 6FUD, FW: P390, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0868h, ID: QITC, FW: BMD1, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0869h, ID: QGTC, FW: CSD1, Model: PVR501.
PID: 086Ah, ID: XSTD, FW: 01ZF, Model: 1000.
PID: 086Bh, ID: 3GLD, FW: P352, Model: 3900.
PID: 086Ch, ID: QHTC, FW: BYC1, Model: DP301d.
PID: 086Dh, ID: 6HSD, FW: P364, Model: PVR501.
PID: 086Eh, ID: 2OHD, FW: P324, Model: 4900.
PID: 086Fh, ID: JATD, FW: 01ZF, Model: 4000.
PID: 0872h, ID: 19ND, FW: 855P, Model: 6000.
PID: 0873h, ID: 16WD, FW: 129P, Model: 7100.
PID: 0874h, ID: 2IFD, FW: 842P, Model: 1000.
PID: 0875h, ID: 1IDD, FW: 870P, Model: 5000.
PID: 0876h, ID: 0XJD, FW: 822P, Model: DSR100.
PID: 087Ah, ID: P9TC, FW: 0012, Model: unkn
PID: 087Ch, ID: 12ND, FW: 784P, Model: 6000.
PID: 087Dh, ID: 2JFD, FW: 843P, Model: 1000.
PID: 087Eh, ID: P5TC, FW: BDA1, Model: 7100.
PID: 0880h, ID: 59RD, FW: 854P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0881h, ID: 5ARD, FW: 854P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0882h, ID: 6VBD, FW: 839P, Model: 3000.
PID: 0883h, ID: 4TCD, FW: 847P, Model: 4000.
PID: 0884h, ID: 4UCD, FW: 848P, Model: 4000.
PID: 0885h, ID: 88T5, FW: 0000, Model: ZZZZ.
PID: 0886h, ID: P0TC, FW: CFD1, Model: 2700.
PID: 088Bh, ID: 88TB, FW: 0010, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 088Ch, ID: 4QCD, FW: 846P, Model: 4000.
PID: 088Dh, ID: 6UBD, FW: 839P, Model: 3000.
PID: 088Eh, ID: 49RD, FW: 798P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0890h, ID: 52ZD, FW: L420, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 0891h, ID: 5VXD, FW: L413, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0892h, ID: 13CC, FW: L288, Model: DVR942
PID: 0893h, ID: 51ZD, FW: L420, Model: DP322/DP322/DP322/DP322
PID: 0894h, ID: QDTC, FW: BCM1, Model: DVR942
PID: 0895h, ID: 61XD, FW: L413, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0896h, ID: PTTC, FW: CSB1, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 089Dh, ID: PNTC, FW: DRB1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 089Eh, ID: 35ZD, FW: L246, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 089Fh, ID: O4TC, FW: DLD1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08A0h, ID: 32DC, FW: P411, Model: DP311.
PID: 08A1h, ID: 0HFC, FW: P277, Model: DP111.
PID: 08A2h, ID: 3LEC, FW: P382, Model: DP811.
PID: 08A3h, ID: 0IMD, FW: P299, Model: D351.
PID: 08A4h, ID: 3KEC, FW: P382, Model: DP811.
PID: 08ADh, ID: PSTC, FW: AYC1, Model: DP311.
PID: 08AEh, ID: POTC, FW: BSA1, Model: DP811.
PID: 08AFh, ID: PVTC, FW: AMF1, Model: DP111.
PID: 08B0h, ID: 0UAC, FW: L343, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B1h, ID: 0SKC, FW: L365, Model: ViP622
PID: 08B2h, ID: 06GC, FW: L300, Model: ViP222
PID: 08B3h, ID: Q1TC, FW: AYD1, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B4h, ID: 0SAC, FW: L343, Model: ViP211/ViP211
PID: 08B5h, ID: QFTC, FW: AKB1, Model: ViP222
PID: 08BDh, ID: QETC, FW: BHE1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08BEh, ID: PGTC, FW: BFT1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08BFh, ID: PHTC, FW: BHB1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08E0h, ID: 06JC, FW: M103, Model: 2W_MP
PID: 08EFh, ID: PRTC, FW: AKF1, Model: 2W_MP
PID: 08F0h, ID: 07PC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F1h, ID: HTTC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F2h, ID: PKTC, FW: 001E, Model: ViP622
Wed Jan 10 12:53:23 2007


----------



## Darkman

Tomorrow, kf4omc more likely 

Tomorrow you should have L4.13 for your DVR625.. if everything goes as planned:

From Tech Portal:

1/10/2007: Software Version L4.13 for DVR625 

Effective Thursday, January 11th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.13 for the DVR625 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L4.13 will be the valid software version for the DVR625.


----------



## dbconsultant

P Smith said:


> Full list:
> 
> DN [email protected] Current FW list:
> PID: 08B1h, ID: 0SKC, FW: L365, Model: ViP622
> 
> PID: 08BDh, ID: QETC, FW: BHE1, Model: ViP622
> PID: 08BEh, ID: PGTC, FW: BFT1, Model: ViP622
> PID: 08BFh, ID: PHTC, FW: BHB1, Model: ViP622
> PID: 08F0h, ID: 07PC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
> PID: 08F1h, ID: HTTC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
> PID: 08F2h, ID: PKTC, FW: 001E, Model: ViP622
> Wed Jan 10 12:53:23 2007


So does the above mean that we're getting a new software download for the 622? And should we "be afraid, very afraid"? :lol:


----------



## ebaltz

dbconsultant said:


> So does the above mean that we're getting a new software download for the 622? And should we "be afraid, very afraid"? :lol:


It looks like there are at least 4 Betas in the stream for 622s, so that could mean something could be coming before too long.


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

1/15/2007: Software Version L3.44 for ViP211/DISH411 

Effective Tuesday, January 16th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.44 for the ViP211/DISH411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time L3.43 and L3.44 will be the valid software versions for the ViP211/DISH411. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/15/2007: Software Version 1.16P for 3750 

Effective Tuesday, January 16th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 1.16P for the 3750 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 1.16P will be the valid software version for the 3750. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/15/2007: Software Versions 8.23P for JVC IRR 

Effective Tuesday, January 16th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 8.23P for the JVC IRR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.23P will be the valid software version for the JVC IRR.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/15/2007: Software Version P3.24 for 4900 

Effective Tuesday, January 16th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.24 for the 4900 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.24 will be the valid software version for the 4900. 

(P3.24 will be going wide-spread for 4900s .. and the reason i am mentioning it here today, when i mentioned this one few days ago already,.. cuz few days ago they listed it, by mistake, as P3.42 (P.Smith's stream output showed it correctly though as P3.24 even then)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

1/17/2007: Software Version P3.65 for DVR501/508/510 

Effective Thursday, January 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.65 for the DVR501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.63, P3.64, and P3.65 will be the valid software versions for the DVR501/508/510. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/17/2007: Software Versions 8.60P for 2800 

Effective Thursday, January 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.60P for the 2800 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.54P and 8.60P will be the valid software versions for the 2800. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/17/2007: Software Version 8.56P for 6000 

Effective Thursday, January 18th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 8.56P for the 6000 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time 8.56P will be the valid software version for the 6000.


----------



## P Smith

last day changes:
PID: 0861h, ID: 6KSD, FW: P365, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0872h, ID: 1AND, FW: 856P, Model: 6000.
PID: 0886h, ID: 5BRD, FW: 860P, Model: 2700.
PID: 08B0h, ID: 0VAC, FW: L344, Model: ViP211


----------



## JohnH

Well, this should be an interesting evening. 8 of my 10 receivers are cued for updates todaY according to the lists. 


The 301 versions are listed as widespread now. 

Oh my! Someone across the street is getting "Better TV for All".


----------



## James Long

JohnH said:


> Well, this should be an interesting evening. 8 of my 10 receivers are cued for updates todaY according to the lists.
> 
> The 301 versions are listed as widespread now.
> 
> Oh my! Someone across the street is getting "Better TV for All".


I hope they are getting a DVR because after all: "Its about time". :lol:


----------



## P Smith

I think your whole house must be protected by giant UPS, JohnH !


----------



## Darkman

JohnH said:


> Well, this should be an interesting evening. 8 of my 10 receivers are cued for updates todaY according to the lists.
> 
> The 301 versions are listed as widespread now.


My 301-010 got it yesturday.. - version 390 i think


----------



## JohnH

The 2700,2800,3700 group is listed as widespread, but none of my 4 receivers have received the new update as of this morning.


----------



## Darkman

Are they "receive automatically" .. or "ask for permission first"?

I like mine as "ask for permission first" .. - then i can just say YES.. and get it...
(but to be offered it, to start with, the receiver has to be OFF for a while.. - and then i turn it ON.. and if they are offering it, It's there, lol)

But i am sure, you know about all of this by now


----------



## Darkman

JohnH said:


> The 2700,2800,3700 group is listed as widespread, but none of my 4 receivers have received the new update as of this morning.


Actually i looked back at my posts, at Tech Portal and at Dish's s/w page.. - and i don't see it's being listed as wide spread (unless they changed it)

Dish s/w page, for one, shows 2 s/w(s) for that group - 8.54 and 8.60.. therefore it's NOT yet "wide-spread"

BUT.. it's gonna be! 

According to Tech Portal latest report anyhow:

-------

1/24/2007: Software Version L4.21 for DP322

Effective Thursday, January 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.21 for the DP322 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L4.20 and L4.21 will be the valid software versions for the DP322. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/24/2007: Software Version 1.30P for Dishplayer

Effective Thursday, January 18th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 1.30P for the Dishplayer receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time 1.30P will be the valid software version for the Dishplayer. ( hehe - they, at Tech Portal anyhow, don't call this one "7100/7200" any longer or what?  )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/24/2007: Software Versions 8.60P for 2800

Effective Thursday, January 18th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version 8.60P for the 2800 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time 8.60P will be the valid software version for the 2800. ( .. and that's where it will be going "wide-spread' John  )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/24/2007: Software Version P3.83 for DP381

Effective Thursday, January 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.83 for the DP381 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.82 and P3.83 will be the valid software versions for the DP381. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/24/2007: Software Version P3.83 for DP811

Effective Thursday, January 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.83 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.82 and P3.83 will be the valid software versions for the DP811. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/24/2007: Software Version P4.12 for DP311

Effective Thursday, January 25th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P4.12 for the DP311 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P4.11 and P4.12 will be the valid software versions for the DP311. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/24/2007: Software Version L2.89 for DVR942

Effective Thursday, January 25th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.89 for the DVR942 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.89 will be the valid software version for the DVR942.


----------



## JohnH

Yeah, they changed their screwup.


----------



## Darkman

Not the 1st time they have screw up there... (mentioning wrong version, not doing it according to what they say first, etc)


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

1/31/2007: Software Version P3.83 for DP811 

Effective Thursday, February 1st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.83 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.82 and P3.83 will be the valid software versions for the DP811. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/31/2007: Software Version P3.83 for DP381 

Effective Thursday, February 1st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.83 for the DP381 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P3.82 and P3.83 will be the valid software versions for the DP381.


----------



## P Smith

Changes Thu Feb 01 08:35:42 2007:

DN [email protected] Current FW list:
PID: 0869h, ID: 6MSD, FW: P365, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0893h, ID: 55ZD, FW: L421, Model: DP322/DP322/DP322/DP322
PID: 08A4h, ID: 3QEC, FW:* P384*, Model: DP811.
PID: 08ADh, ID: 36DC, FW: P412, Model: DP311.


----------



## Darkman

I saw the "long" one yesturday, P Smith 

You deleted .. or it got deleted?

(just wondering...)

hmmmm - 384


----------



## P Smith

Don't want to make ppl boring


----------



## P Smith

Rolling back !

PID: 08A4h, ID: 3KEC, FW: P382, Model: DP811.

EDIT. That time some 2700 [20320345-22985344] got 8.60P


----------



## Darkman

Seems like DISH's s/w page is gone....
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp - Gone! .. Not working any longer!

Anyone knows the alternative one like that? (it will be harder to keep up with new s/w versions without that one.... There is a Tech Portal of course.. But still)

Maybe they decided "one less thing to maintain"  ..Oh well..

Meanwhile.. From Tech Portal:

2/6/2007: Software Version 8.61P for 2700/2800/3700

Effective Wednesday, February 7th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version 8.61P for the 2700/2800/3700 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time 8.60P and 8.61P will be the valid software versions for the 2700/2800/3700. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2/6/2007: Software Version P2.78 for DP111

Effective Wednesday, February 7th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.78 for the DP111 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P2.78 will be the valid software version for the DP111.


----------



## P Smith

Nope, nope - those versions are not in the air.

Dp111 still getting P2.77 (!).


----------



## JohnH

Could be because it is only Tuesday.


----------



## Darkman

hehe.. 

P - Your reading glasses maybe? 

--
P.S. Actually .. it's not written in stone that it will be Wednesday either..

Often they say something.. but then postpone it... - i guess we will see


----------



## P Smith

I think no glasses will help to read that _official_ posts . Too boring.


----------



## Darkman

I just C/P them...


----------



## Darkman

From Tech Portal:

2/7/2007: Software Version P3.45 for DP301 (...for 301-013 to be precise)

Effective Thursday, February 8th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.45 for the DP301 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.44, P3.45 (s/w for 301-013) and P3.90 (s/w for 301-010) will be the valid software versions for the DP301.

------

OK People!

It came time for me to retire from actively updating this thread with "new s/w mention(s)"

So this is kinda my OFFICIAL announcement about the retirement from it 

It was fun while it lasted .. but i am somewhat bored with it, ... also - life, etc ....

If someone wishes to - he/she is welcome to continue with it here.. 

--
Available and currently not available resources for it are:

DISH's s/w page: 
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp - It's possibly gone for good though, as currently the page is not answering... (for several days already)

DISH's Tech Portal / Tech update page:
Go here: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml ... then press "Tech Update" button there

Or just go directly here if you wish .. and you ll end up there right away  :
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

---
Or maybe just P Smith can post his "long one" from time to time - i think that's the best way actually .. and most current and accurate too... 
Maybe like "once a month", or even "bi-weekly" .. or something (you know.. - almost just like payday basically)

---

Peace to all!


----------



## P Smith

Thanks man, but without *your* drive, I'm loosing interest too.

New version is up there:
PID: 0886h, ID: 5FRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.


----------



## BobaBird

P, please continue. The TechPortal announcements are somewhat useful, but don't always come to pass. With the apparent demise (for at least the 3rd time!*) of Dish's page, the EKB receiver software page is the only one-stop place I know with all the versions. I'm going to rely on uplink reports like yours, and people mentioning when they first get new software, to keep that page current.

* Their webmaster would do well to follow the guidelines in this Fighting Linkrot article.


----------



## Darkman

P .. - Just upload the "long one" from time to time.. - that should do it.. and should be good enough.. and will be "fresh" and ALWAYS "accurate"


----------



## P Smith

DN [email protected] Current FW list:
PID: 0850h, ID: 1JVD, FW: L323, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0851h, ID: R8TC, FW: BMCT, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0853h, ID: 1KBC, FW: L278, Model: DVR921.
PID: 085Eh, ID: QUTC, FW: BSG1, Model: DVR921.
PID: 085Fh, ID: 0RVD, FW: 05VF, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0860h, ID: 6GUD, FW: P390, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0861h, ID: 6KSD, FW: P365, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0862h, ID: 49ED, FW: P344, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0863h, ID: 2PHD, FW: P324, Model: 4900.
PID: 0864h, ID: 3HLD, FW: P352, Model: 3900.
PID: 0865h, ID: 0OQD, FW: 116P, Model: 3750.
PID: 0866h, ID: 4AED, FW: *P345*, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0867h, ID: RCTC, FW: CTB1, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0868h, ID: R3TC, FW: BME1, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0869h, ID: 6OSD, FW: P365, Model: PVR501.
PID: 086Ah, ID: XSTD, FW: 01ZF, Model: 1000.
PID: 086Bh, ID: 3ILD, FW: P352, Model: 3900.
PID: 086Ch, ID: QYTC, FW: BYD1, Model: DP301d.
PID: 086Dh, ID: R2TC, FW: DAB1, Model: PVR501.
PID: 086Eh, ID: 2OHD, FW: P324, Model: 4900.
PID: 086Fh, ID: JATD, FW: 01ZF, Model: 4000.
PID: 0872h, ID: 1AND, FW: 856P, Model: 6000.
PID: 0873h, ID: 17WD, FW: 130P, Model: 7100.
PID: 0874h, ID: 2KFD, FW: 843P, Model: 1000.
PID: 0875h, ID: 1IDD, FW: 870P, Model: 5000.
PID: 0876h, ID: 0YJD, FW: 823P, Model: DSR100.
PID: 087Ah, ID: 01HC, FW: 001E, Model: Q-BOX.
PID: 087Ch, ID: 12ND, FW: 784P, Model: 6000.
PID: 087Dh, ID: 2JFD, FW: 843P, Model: 1000.
PID: 087Eh, ID: P5TC, FW: BDA1, Model: 7100.
PID: 0880h, ID: 59RD, FW: 854P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0881h, ID: 5ARD, FW: 854P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0882h, ID: 6YBD, FW: 866P, Model: 3000.
PID: 0883h, ID: 4VCD, FW: 848P, Model: 4000.
PID: 0884h, ID: 4UCD, FW: 848P, Model: 4000.
PID: 0885h, ID: 88T5, FW: 0000, Model: ZZZZ.
PID: 0886h, ID: 5GRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.
PID: 088Bh, ID: 88TB, FW: 0010, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 088Ch, ID: 4QCD, FW: 846P, Model: 4000.
PID: 088Dh, ID: 6XBD, FW: 866P, Model: 3000.
PID: 088Eh, ID: 49RD, FW: 798P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0890h, ID: 54ZD, FW: L421, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 0891h, ID: 62XD, FW: L413, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0892h, ID: 1ACC, FW: L289, Model: DVR942
PID: 0893h, ID: 5AZD, FW: L421, Model: DP322/DP322/DP322/DP322
PID: 0894h, ID: QXTC, FW: L289, Model: DVR942
PID: 0895h, ID: 61XD, FW: L413, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0896h, ID: QRTC, FW: CSC1, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 089Dh, ID: RDTC, FW: DRG1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 089Eh, ID: 35ZD, FW: L246, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 089Fh, ID: O4TC, FW: DLD1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08A0h, ID: 38DC, FW: *P412*, Model: DP311.
PID: 08A1h, ID: 0HFC, FW: P277, Model: DP111.
PID: 08A2h, ID: 3LEC, FW: P382, Model: DP811.
PID: 08A3h, ID: 0IMD, FW: P299, Model: D351.
PID: 08A4h, ID: 3REC, FW: *P385*, Model: DP811.
PID: 08ADh, ID: 37DC, FW: P412, Model: DP311.
PID: 08AEh, ID: R7TC, FW: BAA1, Model: DP311.
PID: 08AFh, ID: PVTC, FW: AMF1, Model: DP111.
PID: 08B0h, ID: 0VAC, FW: L344, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B1h, ID: 0SKC, FW: L365, Model: ViP622
PID: 08B2h, ID: 06GC, FW: L300, Model: ViP222
PID: 08B3h, ID: R4TC, FW: BAC1, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B4h, ID: 0WAC, FW: L344, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B5h, ID: QFTC, FW: AKB1, Model: ViP222
PID: 08BDh, ID: RBTC, FW: BHJ1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08BEh, ID: PGTC, FW: BFT1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08BFh, ID: PHTC, FW: BHB1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08E0h, ID: 07JC, FW: M104, Model: 2W_MP
PID: 08EFh, ID: QKTC, FW: AKH1, Model: 2W_MP
PID: 08F0h, ID: 07PC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F1h, ID: HTTC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F2h, ID: PKTC, FW: 001E, Model: ViP622
PID: 08F3h, ID: 8FT3, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 08F4h, ID: 8FT4, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ
Done. Sun Feb 11 22:17:42 2007


----------



## Darkman

P .. What does the 2nd column represent? (looks like the sort criteria is based on the 2nd column)

Any way to make it sort somehow by the receiver model's number? (example would be like it used to be at DISH's s/w page there .. from lowest it went down to the highest one there.. i think.. or something like that)

Not a nessesity of course.. but just a thought.. 

But if so - then i guess VIPs, DVRs, DPs, etc (in front of model numbers would interfere with the sort?
(unless somehow to tell the sort to ignore Alpha values, and just sort based on numeric ones / the actual numeric model numbers)


----------



## P Smith

You can load the table into Excel and do any transformation.
Second column is unique ID - in case if there was chaneges, like new version or number of receivers, etc.


----------



## BobaBird

Cool. Pasted the whole thing and MS Works automatically used the labels as column delimiters. Didn't remove them, but it's good enough to do a sort.

HZ now has M104.

Do you see the PocketDISH versions? Last were 1.1.25, 1.0.61 and 1.1.60


----------



## P Smith

Those are for PD downloading thru 942/622/625/522:
PID: 08F0h, ID: 07PC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F1h, ID: HTTC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522

Converting: 1119 -> 1h.1h.19h ie 1.1.25


----------



## BobaBird

I would not have guessed that. So where are the others? I don't see a 103D or 113C, or anything else applied to those 4 receivers.

Since the HZ/2W_MP is not highlighted, it was already at M104 on 2/7?


----------



## P Smith

You know, those are packages and included more then one part; but outside of this I see only the ID; perhaps deep analysis of the binary file could reveal other versions, I'm not sure how to get into for that.
I'll check when M1.04 first time appeared.


----------



## P Smith

M1.04 started between 1/25 and 1/31.
Updates:
PID: 0866h, ID: 4CED, FW: P345, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0891h, ID: 65XD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0895h, ID: 66XD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625


----------



## P Smith

Updates:
PID: 08A2h, ID: 3TEC, FW: P385, Model: DP811.
PID: 08ADh, ID: 39DC, FW: P413, Model: DP311.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0862h, ID: 4EED, FW: P345, Model: DP301d.


----------



## P Smith

Wed Feb 21 19:52:56 2007
DN [email protected] Current FW list:

PID: 0850h, ID: 1JVD, FW: L323, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0851h, ID: R8TC, FW: BMCT, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0853h, ID: 1KBC, FW: L278, Model: DVR921.
PID: 0854h, ID: 85T4, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ.
PID: 0855h, ID: 85T5, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 0856h, ID: 85T6, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 085Eh, ID: RETC, FW: BSH1, Model: DVR921.
PID: 085Fh, ID: 0RVD, FW: 05VF, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0860h, ID: 6GUD, FW: P390, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0861h, ID: 6KSD, FW: P365, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0862h, ID: 4EED, FW: P345, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0863h, ID: 2PHD, FW: P324, Model: 4900.
PID: 0864h, ID: 3HLD, FW: P352, Model: 3900.
PID: 0865h, ID: 0OQD, FW: 116P, Model: 3750.
PID: 0866h, ID: 4DED, FW: P345, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0867h, ID: RCTC, FW: CTB1, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0868h, ID: 6KUD, FW: P391, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0869h, ID: 6OSD, FW: P365, Model: PVR501.
PID: 086Ah, ID: XSTD, FW: 01ZF, Model: 1000.
PID: 086Bh, ID: 3ILD, FW: P352, Model: 3900.
PID: 086Ch, ID: QYTC, FW: BYD1, Model: DP301d.
PID: 086Dh, ID: RNTC, FW: DAD1, Model: PVR501.
PID: 086Eh, ID: 2OHD, FW: P324, Model: 4900.
PID: 086Fh, ID: JATD, FW: 01ZF, Model: 4000.
PID: 0872h, ID: 1AND, FW: 856P, Model: 6000.
PID: 0873h, ID: 17WD, FW: 130P, Model: 7100.
PID: 0874h, ID: 2KFD, FW: 843P, Model: 1000.
PID: 0875h, ID: 1IDD, FW: 870P, Model: 5000.
PID: 0876h, ID: 0YJD, FW: 823P, Model: DSR100.
PID: 087Ah, ID: 01HC, FW: 001E, Model: Q-BOX
PID: 087Ch, ID: 12ND, FW: 784P, Model: 6000.
PID: 087Dh, ID: 2JFD, FW: 843P, Model: 1000.
PID: 087Eh, ID: P5TC, FW: BDA1, Model: 7100.
PID: 0880h, ID: 5HRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0881h, ID: 5IRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0882h, ID: 6YBD, FW: 866P, Model: 3000.
PID: 0883h, ID: 4VCD, FW: 848P, Model: 4000.
PID: 0884h, ID: 4UCD, FW: 848P, Model: 4000.
PID: 0885h, ID: 88T5, FW: 0000, Model: ZZZZ.
PID: 0886h, ID: 5GRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.
PID: 088Bh, ID: 88TB, FW: 0010, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 088Ch, ID: 4QCD, FW: 846P, Model: 4000.
PID: 088Dh, ID: 6XBD, FW: 866P, Model: 3000.
PID: 088Eh, ID: 49RD, FW: 798P, Model: 2700.
PID: 0890h, ID: 5BZD, FW: L421, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 0891h, ID: 65XD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0892h, ID: 1ACC, FW: L289, Model: DVR942
PID: 0893h, ID: 5AZD, FW: L421, Model: DP322/DP322/DP322/DP322
PID: 0894h, ID: QXTC, FW: L289, Model: DVR942
PID: 0895h, ID: 68XD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0896h, ID: QRTC, FW: CSC1, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 089Dh, ID: RDTC, FW: DRG1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 089Eh, ID: 35ZD, FW: L246, Model: DP322/DP322
PID: 089Fh, ID: O4TC, FW: DLD1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08A0h, ID: 38DC, FW: P412, Model: DP311.
PID: 08A1h, ID: 0IFC, FW: P278, Model: DP111.
PID: 08A2h, ID: 3TEC, FW: P385, Model: DP811.
PID: 08A3h, ID: 0IMD, FW: P299, Model: D351.
PID: 08A4h, ID: 3SEC, FW: P385, Model: DP811.
PID: 08ADh, ID: 3BDC, FW: P413, Model: DP311.
PID: 08AEh, ID: RMTC, FW: AWC1, Model: D351.
PID: 08AFh, ID: PVTC, FW: AMF1, Model: DP111.
PID: 08B0h, ID: 0VAC, FW: L344, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B1h, ID: 0SKC, FW: L365, Model: ViP622
PID: 08B2h, ID: 06GC, FW: L300, Model: ViP222
PID: 08B3h, ID: RLTC, FW: BAD1, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B4h, ID: 0WAC, FW: L344, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B5h, ID: RJTC, FW: AKC1, Model: ViP222
PID: 08BDh, ID: ROTC, FW: BHL1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08BEh, ID: PGTC, FW: BFT1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08BFh, ID: PHTC, FW: BHB1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08E0h, ID: 07JC, FW: M104, Model: 2W_MP
PID: 08EFh, ID: RHTC, FW: AMA1, Model: 2W_MP
PID: 08F0h, ID: 07PC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F1h, ID: HTTC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/DVR625/DVR522
PID: 08F2h, ID: PKTC, FW: 001E, Model: ViP622
PID: 08F3h, ID: 8FT3, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ
PID: 08F4h, ID: 8FT4, FW: DUMY, Model: ZZZZ
Done.


----------



## Mikey

L3.45 for the ViP211 is in the stream now.


----------



## P Smith

DN [email protected] Current FW list Updates:
PID: 0860h, ID: 6LUD, FW: P391, Model: DP301e.
Done. Wed Feb 21 23:20:37 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 69XD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR625
PID: 08ADh, ID: 3CDC, FW: P413, Model: DP311.
PID: 08B4h, ID: 0XAC, FW: L345, Model: ViP211/ViP211


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0860h, ID: 6MUD, FW: P391, Model: DP301e.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08AEh, ID: 0KMD, FW: P370, Model: D351.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0891h, ID: 6AXD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08ADh, ID: 3DDC, FW: P413, Model: DP311.
PID: 08B4h, ID: 0YAC, FW: L345, Model: ViP211/ViP211
PID: 08BEh, ID: 0ZKC, FW: L366, Model: ViP622/ViP622 [73174765...76962988]


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> DN [email protected] Current FW list Updates:
> PID: 0891h, ID: 6AXD, FW: L414, Model: DVR522/DVR625
> PID: 08ADh, ID: 3DDC, FW: P413, Model: DP311.
> PID: 08B4h, ID: 0YAC, FW: L345, Model: ViP211/ViP211
> PID: 08BEh, ID: 0ZKC, FW: L366, Model: ViP622/ViP622
> Done. Mon Feb 26 23:20:47 2007


Hmmmm ... L366

Lots of receivers or just a few hundred?


----------



## Darkman

Pretty easy to figure out James...

Couple of ways actually (unless they are somewhat behind on their notes of course) .. - Firstly you go here:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/software_versions/index.asp

and see which one (includiing the one above) is most current or the ONLY ONE listed there...

It's NOT .. not as i type anyhow..

Then to double-check / check some more ... - you go here:

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml .. - and press "Tech Update" (on the left there) .. or directly there would be - just press here:

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

And look for MOST CURRENT notes about "your" particular one, in this case L3.66 .... - Aha! - and Here it is there!

---
"2/26/2007: ... Software Version L3.66 for ViP 622 DVR

Effective Tuesday, February 27th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.66 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L3.65 and L3.66 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 622 DVR"

---
and from this you make an obvious conclusion - Nope .. it's NOT / won't be a "wide-spread" S/W.. Not just yet! (..unless NOT everything is kosher (so to speak) with those Notes of theirs))

---

P.S. ... LOL, I just looked more careful at what you were asking above .. and it's NOT even what i am answering you about, ahaha  

Sorry ....

Oh well.. let the above stand - someone might find that info useful at some future point


----------



## Darkman

Good thing i double-checked in time what you were asking aboout, James... 

Otherwise ..i was going to conclude my above post with something like:

.. and FINALLY you check with your receiver ... - if the S/W is REALLY "wide-spread", your receiver should be getting it FOR SURE (.. or at the very LEAST .. telling you about it (if it's set to "ask permission before downloading new s/w version"))


----------



## Jim5506

I have 366, anyone know what changes are included. Series "B" receiver with very few problems.

EDIT: Looks like it is the Daylight Savings Time update.


----------



## boylehome

Jim5506 said:


> I have 366, anyone know what changes are included. Series "B" receiver with very few problems.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like it is the Daylight Savings Time update.


I got it on my B & E, F's are still at 365. I think it is only for DST. Nothing has changed, as far as I can detect.


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> Hmmmm ... L366
> 
> Lots of receivers or just a few hundred?


Here the numbers.


----------



## James Long

The question kinda turned moot as many are reporting seeing it.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08BDh, ID: RRTC, FW: BHM1, Model: ViP622
PID: 08E0h, ID: 08JC, FW: M105, Model: 2W_MP


----------



## Darkman

Wouldn't you want to have that one for your 622, lol


----------



## P Smith

Sure, it have support of 750 GB external disk .


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Sure, it have support of 750 GB external disk .


I don't expect that. Based on the release of L3.66 (DST only) instead of the expected (but never promised) L4.01, the best bet would be that was just another beta leading to the announced L4.01.

An external HD (of any size) is not one of the improvements listed for L4.01 .


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A3h, ID: 0LMD, FW: P370, Model: D351.
PID: 0869h, ID: 6PSD, FW: P366, Model: PVR501. [All]


----------



## Darkman

I don't know which version you guys are talking about .. but i was talking about BHM1 specifically when i said " Wouldn't you want to have that one for your 622, lol  " 

About this:


P Smith said:


> DN [email protected] Current FW list Update:
> PID: 08BDh, ID: RRTC, FW: BHM1, Model: ViP622
> Done. Tue Feb 27 15:42:11 2007


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> I don't expect that. Based on the release of L3.66 (DST only) instead of the expected (but never promised) L4.01, the best bet would be that was just another beta leading to the announced L4.01.
> 
> An external HD (of any size) is not one of the improvements listed for L4.01 .


Well, what was saying and what was included that's two big differences.:sure:

Yes, Mr Darkman, I got it right.


----------



## Darkman

Ya.. but i don't think James was talking about that particular s/w version


----------



## James Long

I was speculating as to the content of BHM1 ... which I expect is leading to L401 and would not have features in it that won't be in L401.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A0h, ID: 3EDC, FW: P413, Model: DP311.
PID: 08B0h, ID: 0ZAC, FW: L345, Model: ViP211
PID: 08B1h, ID: 11KC, FW: L366, Model: ViP622
PID: 0850h, ID: 1KVD, FW: L324, Model: PVR721.
PID: 0853h, ID: 1NBC, FW: L330, Model: DVR921.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0867h, ID: RGTC, FW: CTC1, Model: PVR501.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08BEh, ID: RVTC, FW: BPD1, Model: ViP622/ViP722 (?)

New ID and higher R008005xxxx numbers came with the version - perhaps first SW for ViP622-1 ?

EDIT: DIsh named the new 622 with 500 GB disk as ViP722.


----------



## Mikey

The only new mention on the Tech Portal today is L3.01 for the ViP222. That might account for the new ID.


----------



## P Smith

Mikey said:


> The only new mention on the Tech Portal today is L3.01 for the ViP222. That might account for the new ID.


Cannot be. ViP222 have different IDs and different DNL PID.
This time _same_ SW spooling for regular ( very a few ) ViP622 and some new ID/R008005xxxx.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0869h, ID: 6RSD, FW: *P367*, Model: PVR501. [34318841-34452840, 53358841-53573987, 60391988-61097987]
PID: 0861h, ID: 6QSD, FW: *P367*, Model: PVR501.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B2h, ID: 07GC, FW: L301, Model: ViP222
PID: 0880h, ID: 5JRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.
PID: 08BDh, ID: S1TC, FW: BHP1, Model: ViP622


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0867h, ID: S2TC, FW: DAE1, Model: PVR501.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0853h, ID: 1OBC, FW: L331, Model: DVR921.


----------



## P Smith

An hour ago:
PID: 0854h, ID: S3TC, FW: ACF1, Model: ????

Seems it is new AT&T *HD* MediaPortal (from 2WIRE) DVR begin beta testing.
[32 MB !]


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0861h, ID: 6USD, FW: *P368*, Model: PVR501. 34318843-36860218, 39750000-53413907, 60399000-64350065.
PID: 0869h, ID: 6VSD, FW: *P368*, Model: PVR501.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0861h, ID: 6XSD, FW: P368, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0869h, ID: 6YSD, FW: P368, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0865h, ID: 0PQD, FW: 117P, Model: 3750.
PID: 0866h, ID: 4FED, FW: P346, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0868h, ID: 6NUD, FW: P392, Model: DP301e.
PID: 08ADh, ID: 3FDC, FW: P414, Model: DP311.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0863h, ID: 2QHD, FW: P325, Model: 4900.
PID: 089Dh, ID: S5TC, FW: DTA1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0866h, ID: 4GED, FW: P346, Model: DP301d.
PID: 0868h, ID: 6OUD, FW: P392, Model: DP301e.
PID: 08ADh, ID: 3GDC, FW: P414, Model: DP311.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A0h, ID: 3HDC, FW: P414, Model: DP311.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0860h, ID: 6PUD, FW: P392, Model: DP301e.
PID: 0862h, ID: 4HED, FW: P346, Model: DP301d.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B1h, ID: 12KC, FW: L401, Model: ViP622. For all s/n if BuildConfig = '1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
PID: 08BDh, ID: 10KC, FW: L401, Model: ViP622/ViP622 73174765-75766628 + 267
Wed Mar 21 23:19:54 2007


----------



## moman19

P Smith said:


> PID: 08B1h, ID: 12KC, FW: L401, Model: ViP622
> Upgrading FW:
> 'L401': 'L040'- 'L365'
> 'L401': 'L040'- 'L365'
> New FW:'L401'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
> '1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
> IRD Model: ViP622
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 1-4000000000
> 
> PID: 08BDh, ID: 10KC, FW: L401, Model: ViP622/ViP622
> Upgrading FW:
> 'L401': 'ABA1'- 'BHQ1' 'L040'- 'L400'
> 'L401': 'ABA1'- 'BHQ1' 'L040'- 'L400'
> New FW:'L401'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
> '1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
> IRD Model: ViP622
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 73174765-75766628
> '1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
> IRD Model: ViP622
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [267]
> .....


----------



## P Smith

moman19, could you please remove my already posted info from your post ?
Ppl would be required less to read 

PID: 08AEh, ID: SCTC, FW: P371, Model: D351.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08BDh, ID: 13KC, FW: L401, Model: ViP622/ViP622 73174765-75766628 + 573
Thu Mar 22 23:18:22 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0891h, ID: 6CXD, FW: L415, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 0895h, ID: 6DXD, FW: L415, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625, 56172867-60084899, 57510946-70042912
PID: 08BDh, ID: 14KC, FW: L401, Model: ViP622/ViP622, 73174765-76962988 + 573
Mon Mar 26 23:37:02 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08AEh, ID: 0MMD, FW: P371, Model: D351.
Tue Mar 27 17:18:05 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0867h, ID: 6ZSD, FW: P368, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0895h, ID: 6EXD, FW: L415, Model: DVR522/DVR625
Tue Mar 27 23:23:00 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6FXD, FW: L415, Model: DVR522/DVR625 56172867-65798235, 57510946-72424744
Wed Mar 28 23:17:51 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 089Dh, ID: SFTC, FW: DUA1, Model: DVR522/DVR625
Thu Mar 29 17:05:24 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0853h, ID: 1PBC, FW: L332, Model: DVR921.
Fri Mar 30 10:39:14 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08BEh, ID: SETC, FW: *BLA1*, Model: ViP622 [for 266 STBs only]
PID: 08E0h, ID: 09JC, FW: M106, Model: 2W_MP
Fri Mar 30 16:43:09 2007


----------



## Hall

What's the typical timeframe after release of a s/w update do betas show up like this ?? When you say "for 266 STBs only", do you mean that's the # of set-tops, i.e. the quantity of, that get this ??


----------



## James Long

Hall said:


> What's the typical timeframe after release of a s/w update do betas show up like this ?? When you say "for 266 STBs only", do you mean that's the # of set-tops, i.e. the quantity of, that get this ??


That should be a number of receiver serial numbers that will be receiving that beta. (A real beta with a real NDA, I assume, and not a staged release.)

I'd read it as "E* is ready to move on to more beta testing". I'm surprised the fuller release of L4.01 has not been seem by P Smith. It would be speculation to guess why it wasn't spooled Thursday (although now it is the weekend so no changes should be expected).


----------



## Mr.72

it seems a safe assumption then that those of us who don't have L401 on our 622 will likely never get it. Stuck at L366 until the next release, or maybe they never make it to the high serial numbers on that one either.


----------



## P Smith

Practically, those 266 R00s from 3/30/07 spool of BLA1 are the same as 267 R00s from 3/21/07 L4.01 spool.

Ask Mark, who was selected for 3/21.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6HXD, FW: L416, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625 [56172867-60084899, 57510946-70042912 + 104 + 85]
PID: 08A4h, ID: 3XEC, FW: P386, Model: DP811. [64831524-67687378]
Mon Apr 02 23:28:37 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6GXD, FW: L416, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08A3h, ID: 0NMD, FW: P371, Model: D351.
Tue Apr 03 23:19:18 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A2h, ID: 3YEC, FW: P386, Model: DP811.
Wed Apr 04 23:20:15 2007
PID: 0895h, ID: 6IXD, FW: L416, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625
Wed Apr 04 23:26:42 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6JXD, FW: L416, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625
Mon Apr 09 23:18:26 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B1h, ID: 1AKC, FW: L403, Model: ViP622
Tue Apr 10 23:17:49 2007

DownloadID:'1AKC'
Upgrading FW:
'L403': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L365' 'L401'- 'L401'
'L403': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L365' 'L401'- 'L401'
New FW:'L403'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: ViP622
List of Serial Numbers:
[2] 1-4000000000


----------



## James Long

But NOT upgrading L366 users ... interesting targeting.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0891h, ID: 6KXD, FW: L416, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08B1h, ID: 1BKC, FW: L403, Model: ViP622
Wed Apr 11 23:19:50 2007

DownloadID:'1BKC'
Upgrading FW:
'L403': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L402'
'L403': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L402'
New FW:'L403'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: ViP622
List of Serial Numbers:
[2] 1-4000000000

[Drinks for all ]


----------



## cwc

P Smith said:


> PID: 0891h, ID: 6KXD, FW: L416, Model: DVR522/DVR625
> PID: 08B1h, ID: 1BKC, FW: L403, Model: ViP622
> Wed Apr 11 23:19:50 2007
> 
> DownloadID:'1BKC'
> Upgrading FW:
> 'L403': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L402'
> 'L403': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L402'
> New FW:'L403'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
> '1[3-8]1[AB01]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
> IRD Model: ViP622
> List of Serial Numbers:
> [2] 1-4000000000
> 
> [Drinks for all ]


Would you provide a brief tutorial on how to read the acronyms and equations? Some of it is obvious to me but putting it all together for this newbie is more of a challenge.
Thanks,
CW


----------



## P Smith

I posted the answer at satelliteguys.us:

_Press Menu two times and check:

a) If your 622 have SW in ranges: 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' or 'L040'- 'L365' or 'L401'- 'L401'
b) AND if your 622 have: BootStraps='1[3-8]1[AB01]' and BuildConfigs= 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
c) AND if your 622 serial number fall in the range: 1-4000000000

then your 622 will be updated to L4.03 !

Still confusing ? Post screenshot of that System Info page and I will tell you._

Square brackets use for expression: one letter could be from a) X-Y is a range, b) ABCD is a raw.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08BFh, ID: SSTC, FW: TOA1, Model: ViP622 - Only 16 DVRS affected.
Mon Apr 16 16:33:23 2007


----------



## SanDiegoPaul

Darkman said:


> Verify / Check, etc here:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp
> 
> 921 L2.70 9/14/2005
> 721 L1.77 9/16/2005


Bad link? :nono2:


----------



## James Long

Very old link. E* redesigned its website.


----------



## Darkman

Here is exactly the same New / updated link:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B4h, ID: 1EKC, FW: L404, Model: ViP622/ViP622 [for RBEx builds]
Thu Apr 26 09:00:20 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0850h, ID: 1LVD, FW: L325, Model: PVR721.
Thu Apr 26 17:30:20 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 089Dh, ID: T6TC, FW: L417, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08ADh, ID: T4TC, FW: P415, Model: DP311.
Tue May 01 15:32:57 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6LXD, FW: L417, Model: DVR522/DVR625/DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08A4h, ID: 3ZEC, FW: P387, Model: DP811. 64831524-67687378.
Wed May 02 23:26:35 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A0h, ID: 3JDC, FW: P415, Model: DP311.
Thu May 03 08:08:15 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0886h, ID: 5KRD, FW: 861P, Model: 2700.
Fri May 04 15:50:58 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08AEh, ID: 3KDC, FW: P415, Model: DP311. 50372634-58513903
PID: 08B1h, ID: 1DKC, FW: L404, Model: ViP622
Mon May 07 23:16:31 2007
PID: 0895h, ID: 6MXD, FW: L417, Model: DVR522/DVR625. 56172867-63618172/57510946-71223744.
Mon May 07 23:22:37 2007

Details for L4.04:
PID=08B1h

DownloadID:'1DKC'
Upgrading FW:
'L404': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L402'
'L404': 'ABA1'- 'BLA1' 'L040'- 'L402'
New FW:'L404'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[3-8]1[AB0-4]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: ViP622
List of Serial Numbers:
[2] 1-4000000000


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08AEh, ID: 3LDC, FW: P415, Model: DP311. 50372634-60444363
Tue May 08 23:19:01 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6NXD, FW: L417, Model: DVR522/DVR625. 56172867-65798235/57510946-74652044
PID: 08A2h, ID: 40EC, FW: P387, Model: DP811. [for all]
PID: 08AEh, ID: 3MDC, FW: P415, Model: DP311. 50372634-62288173
Wed May 09 23:19:00 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B4h, ID: THTC, FW: L405, Model: ViP622 (only 326 DVRs)
PID: 08F0h, ID: 08PC, FW: 1119, Model: DVR942/ViP622/ViP722/DVR522/DVR625 ( added ViP722 )
Fri May 11 15:14:56 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0891h, ID: 6OXD, FW: L417, Model: DVR522/DVR625
PID: 08AEh, ID: 3NDC, FW: P415, Model: DP311. 50372634-66028184
PID: 08B4h, ID: 1HKC, FW: L405, Model: ViP622/ViP622. 73174765-76962988
Mon May 14 23:22:42 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 086Dh, ID: TTTC, FW: P369, Model: PVR501.[less then 100]
Wed May 16 17:17:31 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08AEh, ID: 3ODC, FW: P415, Model: DP311. 50372634-68943705.
PID: 08B1h, ID: 1IKC, FW: L405, Model: ViP622. 
Wed May 16 23:16:59 2007


----------



## Darkman

Pretty good, P Smith!

I am impressed with your work by now .. - You don't give up! ..You just keep on going!

VERY impressive!


----------



## catnap1972

P Smith said:


> PID: 086Dh, ID: TTTC, FW: P369, Model: PVR501.[less then 100]
> Wed May 16 17:17:31 2007


Hmm--wonder if this one actually fixes anything...?


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0861h, ID: 72SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. From 10KB/DCDA to 19CB/DCZD for all numbers with P367 and low.
PID: 0867h, ID: 71SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. From 10KB/DCDA to 17BB/DCPD for 34318843-34419105, 39750000-39764575, 60399000-60983442 with P368 only.
Thu May 17 23:22:46 2007


----------



## skidudek2

P Smith said:


> PID: 0861h, ID: 72SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. From 10KB/DCDA to 19CB/DCZD for all numbers with P367 and low.
> PID: 0867h, ID: 71SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. From 10KB/DCDA to 17BB/DCPD for 34318843-34419105, 39750000-39764575, 60399000-60983442 with P368 only.
> Thu May 17 23:22:46 2007


What do all these numbers mean? What about 510's


----------



## P Smith

If you see 501, then it will cover 508 and 510 also - just pay attention to R00xxxx numbers and other info from System Info screen of your PVR.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A0h, ID: 3PDC, FW: P415, Model: DP311.
Mon May 21 23:20:41 2007
PID: 0867h, ID: 73SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. 34318843-36034191, 39750000-42894668, 60399000-61049660 for P3.68 only.
Mon May 21 23:26:26 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B5h, ID: TPTC, FW: ACA1, Model: DP411

[Looks like new reincarnation of the model; it was beta with same internal ID, but later renamed to ViP211; 
now it come again as new model with low SW ID but with different BuildID.]


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0886h, ID: 5LRD, FW: 862P, Model: 2700. 20320345-21105344
Wed May 23 23:20:04 2007
PID: 0867h, ID: 74SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501. 34318843-36860218, 39750000-53413907, 60399000-64350065.
Wed May 23 23:25:18 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0861h, ID: 76SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501.
PID: 0867h, ID: 75SD, FW: P369, Model: PVR501.
Sat May 26 00:07:07 2007
PID: 0850h, ID: 1MVD, FW: L326, Model: PVR721.
Tue May 29 08:50:53 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A2h, ID: 42EC, FW: P388, Model: DP811.
Tue May 29 23:20:35 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A3h, ID: 0OMD, FW: P372, Model: D351.
Wed May 30 23:17:57 2007


----------



## Darkman

You're an Energizer Bunny, P Smith! .. lol


----------



## P Smith

PID: 088Bh, ID: UATC, FW: 0026, Model: Q-BOX
Mon Jun 04 15:21:30 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0886h, ID: 5NRD, FW: 862P, Model: 2700. 20320345-24715344
Mon Jun 04 23:37:13 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0880h, ID: 5ORD, FW: 862P, Model: 2700. For All.
PID: 0893h, ID: 5EZD, FW: L422, Model: DP322. 56171684-59293637, 66889752-78377518.
Wed Jun 06 23:21:16 2007


----------



## P Smith

This is a new beta, but have funny name:
PID: 0895h, ID: UJTC, FW: *DVD1*, Model: DVR522/DVR625. For 190 receivers.
Fri Jun 08 15:36:40 2007


----------



## interd0g

P Smith said:


> This is a new beta, but have funny name:
> PID: 0895h, ID: UJTC, FW: *DVD1*, Model: DVR522/DVR625. For 190 receivers.
> Fri Jun 08 15:36:40 2007


Are there any rumours about a replacement for 3.69 which runs very badly on some 510's?
Or a rumour about any receiver known to work properly?

Looks like the testing on these versions isn't working too well.
Customer service calls must be epic.

I know it must be a major major task to test these on all the platforms out there, before release , but that's the game.

Hope none of these guys get a new job working on rockets or airplanes.


----------



## P Smith

They're testing beta for 501/508/510 since P3.69 went out:
PID: 0869h, ID: UITC, FW: DAJ1, Model: PVR501.
Wed Jun 06 16:18:48 2007


----------



## interd0g

P Smith said:


> They're testing beta for 501/508/510 since P3.69 went out:
> PID: 0869h, ID: UITC, FW: DAJ1, Model: PVR501.
> Wed Jun 06 16:18:48 2007


Thanks for the info.. if somone's onthe case, I feel better.


----------



## STDog

P Smith said:


> They're testing beta for 501/508/510 since P3.69 went out:
> PID: 0869h, ID: UITC, FW: DAJ1, Model: PVR501.


How does one get the betas?
Random chance? Tech calls?


----------



## James Long

STDog said:


> How does one get the betas?
> Random chance? Tech calls?


The easiest way is to work for E* where the receiver being developed. E* has an established beta list. Rarely someone outside the list will get the software (members in our 622 forum helped test the last couple of releases) but generally speaking betas go to specific testers who give feedback direct to the designers - not to random receivers or "regular customers".


----------



## STDog

James Long said:


> The easiest way is to work for E* where the receiver being developed. E* has an established beta list. Rarely someone outside the list will get the software (members in our 622 forum helped test the last couple of releases) but generally speaking betas go to specific testers who give feedback direct to the designers - not to random receivers or "regular customers".


Figures. That's not a good thing.
Betas should be offered to "knowledgeable" customers, particularly those that have issues that the beta is meant to address.

It's not like they don't have the infrastructure to support it. Register online with the receiver ID, and then the beta is offered. Add a "revert" option to the betas, so if it has too many issues the user can go back to the current released version.

Probably a few hours of work, and the customer satisfaction level would improve. Whether one used the beta or not, just know that a beta exists implies problems are being worked on. Of course, a little "Release Notes" file on the web would help a lot too. Many 3.68 users would like to know what 3.69 was supposed to have fixed/added.


----------



## BobaBird

Release notes are what they care to share when they can be talked into sharing at all. It usually comes down to users sharing their experiences on the forums. I try to condense those discussions on the EKB Dish Network Receiver Software history pages (click the version number).


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0893h, ID: 5FZD, FW: L422, Model: DP322: 56171684-67139074, 66889752-78377518.
Wed Jun 13 23:20:11 2007


----------



## BobaBird

Better to add details to, or make, an L422 thread in the General Dish Discussion area.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 087Ah, ID: 02HC, FW: 002E, Model: Q-BOX
Mon Jun 18 15:40:46 2007
PID: 0854h, ID: 0ENC, FW: M300, Model: 2WIREHD
Mon Jun 18 23:35:45 2007

[Looks like AT&T 622HZ aka 2WIREHD officially started.]


----------



## Mikey

P Smith said:


> ...
> PID: 0854h, ID: 0ENC, FW: M300, Model: 2WIREHD
> Mon Jun 18 23:35:45 2007
> 
> [Looks like AT&T 622HZ aka 2WIREHD officially started.]


at&t Homezone HD box? That's one piece I've been waiting for to combine all my services with at&t here.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0890h, ID: 5GZD, FW: L422, Model: DP322. All GC/GDxx.
Wed Jun 20 23:19:19 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08E0h, ID: 0AJC, FW: M107, Model: MPL1022
Thu Jun 21 23:25:10 2007


----------



## Mikey

P Smith said:


> PID: 08E0h, ID: 0AJC, FW: M107, Model: MPL1022
> Thu Jun 21 23:25:10 2007


The Tech Portal software update page is calling it the 1022HZ. Maybe a prototype HomeZone HD receiver?


> <!--*6/22/2007: 1007 * *Software Version M1.07 for 1022HZ *
> 
> Effective *Friday, June 22nd*, Engineering has spooled the FULL PHASE of software version *M1.07* for the *1022HZ* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations.
> 
> At this time *M1.07* will be the valid software version for the *1022HZ*.


----------



## Darkman

Hey Mikey,

I am glad to see that you like this thread now  .. participate in it..and talk about such sophisticated machinery .. as HomeZone HD units, lol .. all in ONE thread )))

Originally, as i recall ... - you were against this type of a thread... 

You wanted each new software appearance to go to a new thread basically.. basically every time.. Remember? 

You and chaddux actually... and maybe few others..

Just imagine how many new individual threads like this one the forum would have by now 

That's why i wanted it to be a combined thread.. statistical with a bit of discussion here and there (like it IS basically now.. ) 

I am like a prophet, lol.. i think and look at the entire, "long term" picture 

Anyhow.. just wanted to mention "this" ....
SO .. enjoy the thread.. and all the rest is water under the bridge by now

P.S. .. Mr. Smith (as mentioned previously) is doing a heck of a good job... - excelent job actually 
He is not such a "qutter" as me i guess (who gave up after a while) 

But he is doing it a better, automated, .. more efficient way anyhow .. - He is "talking directly with the stream" ;-))))


----------



## Mikey

Darkman said:


> Hey Mikey,
> 
> I am glad to see that you like this thread now  .. participate in it..and talk about such sophisticated machinery .. as HomeZone HD units, lol .. all in ONE thread )))
> 
> Originally, as i recall ... - you were against this type of a thread...
> 
> You wanted each new software appearance to go to a new thread basically.. basically every time.. Remember?
> 
> You and chaddux actually... and maybe few others..
> ...


No, I'm still against never ending threads. Maybe some of you think that JohnH should keep all his uplink reports in a thread that would go back years. I don't, and I guess he doesn't either.

But, I stopped beating my head against that wall a long time ago. It's not worth the argument. The thread originator can choose whatever format he likes.


----------



## Darkman

Come on!

Who thinks that??? .. SURELY not me (re: JohnH's, digiblur's threads, etc)

It's like comparing apples and oranges .. 

To me this is just common sense .. that's all

This type of a thread is kinda "just a mention" (where new INFO happens often.. for TONs of multiple receivers..)

Expecially the way Smith is doing it.. it's perfect..

Here .. it's basically just a mention.. and then occasional discussion (like say your comments above)

JohnH's threads though .. completely of different nature!
They are Important threads .. that have more to do with programming itself (than the tech side of a receiver) .. and the programming (expecially new one) effects psychological side of people in a different nature all together .. that is why basically they have satellite to start with.. - programming..

John's threads are totally different.. - scenario / concept in them, often .. "one mention by John.. and multiple pages of replies and discussion., based on that ONE Uplink activity report", where this type of a thread definatly, and MOST of the time is a completely different scenario / concept .. - it's most of the time basically .. "multiple mentions of "new software is now in the stream for XXYYZZ type of receiver(s) .. and then just an OCCASIONAL comment about it here and there" 

Take care.


----------



## James Long

Guys, are you talking about yourselves and the thread or are you talking about software - "just a mention". Don't make me start killing posts ... 

:backtotop

(No apologies needed, just get back to topic.)


----------



## P Smith

Mikey said:


> The Tech Portal software update page is calling it the 1022HZ. Maybe a prototype HomeZone HD receiver?


I got the model name from AT&T papers; Dish have slightly different, but basically same - see the '1022' key.
As to HD variant, AT&T turned back to 2WIRE and choose Dish ViP622 as HW base for their 'ViP622HZ' flagman. Check post#440.
My vision that decision just added confidence in longer partnership with Dish and future steps to drop support DTV customers in newly 'annexed' territories .


----------



## BobaBird

Mikey said:


> The Tech Portal software update page is calling it the 1022HZ. Maybe a prototype HomeZone HD receiver?


M107 fits the version sequence of the std def AT&T HomeZone receiver, introduced last June, which has had M106 since March.


----------



## P Smith

Just found 61.5W tp19 is alive (before it spool only DUMMY SW):

PID: 0859h, ID: V9TC, FW: M301, Model: AT&T 622HZ, 115 receivers.


----------



## P Smith

After long vacation Dish coders, one new SW begin spooling:

PID: 08B3h, ID: 12AC, FW: L346, Model: ViP211 70565979-74883661
Mon Jul 09 23:37:43 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B4h, ID: 1NKC, FW: L406, Model: ViP622 73174765-75230422
Thu Jul 12 12:12:04 2007
PID: 08AEh, ID: VDTC, FW: P416, Model: DP311 (~100 or so )
PID: 08BDh, ID: VITC, FW: L407, Model: ViP622 (249 DVRs)
PID: 08BEh, ID: VJTC, FW: L347, Model: ViP211 (153)
Thu Jul 12 17:45:47 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A4h, ID: 43EC, FW: P389, Model: DP811, 58109524-63704008
Fri Jul 13 02:03:47 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: VHTC, FW: L418, Model: DVR522/DVR625 (small group 100/87)
PID: 0896h, ID: VLTC, FW: L423, Model: DP322 (21+33)
PID: 08B3h, ID: 15AC, FW: L345, Model: ViP211 (all - looks like revert from L3.46)
PID: 08BEh, ID: VNTC, FW: L348, Model: ViP211 (153)
Fri Jul 13 17:55:03 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08A2h, ID: 44EC, FW: P389, Model: DP811. (all)
Tue Jul 17 23:20:26 2007


----------



## dbconsultant

P Smith said:


> PID: 08B4h, ID: 1NKC, FW: L406, Model: ViP622 73174765-75230422
> Thu Jul 12 12:12:04 2007
> PID: 08AEh, ID: VDTC, FW: P416, Model: DP311 (~100 or so )
> PID: 08BDh, ID: VITC, FW: L407, Model: ViP622 (249 DVRs)
> PID: 08BEh, ID: VJTC, FW: L347, Model: ViP211 (153)
> Thu Jul 12 17:45:47 2007


Any release notes on L407 for the 622's?


----------



## Ron Barry

Nobody in the wild has reported 4.07. My guess is that L4.07 is not in the wild and at this point is internal only.


----------



## dbconsultant

Ron Barry said:



> Nobody in the wild has reported 4.07. My guess is that L4.07 is not in the wild and at this point is internal only.


Thanks, Ron!


----------



## Michael P

Still waiting for 921's L332 to be replaced!


----------



## tnsprin

Ron Barry said:


> Nobody in the wild has reported 4.07. My guess is that L4.07 is not in the wild and at this point is internal only.


Now some are reporting having gotten L4.09.

Update, one of mine took l4.09 (with some nasty reboots) this morning.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B4h, ID: 1PKC, FW: L409, Model: ViP622/ViP622
Wed Jul 18 23:23:40 2007

PID=08B4h

DownloadID:'1PKC'
Upgrading FW:
'L409': 'ABA1'- 'BSA0' 'BTA1'- 'BWA0' 'L040'- 'L407'
'L409': 'ABA1'- 'BSA0' 'BTA1'- 'BWA0' 'L040'- 'L407'
New FW:'L409'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[3-8]1[AB0-5]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: ViP622
List of Serial Numbers:
[2] 73174765-76881956
'1[3-8]1[AB0-5]' 'RB[BDEGHKL][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: ViP622
List of Serial Numbers:
[254] 
....


----------



## P Smith

PID: 086Eh, ID: VXTC, FW: P326, Model: 4900. (only 24 selected)
Thu Jul 19 18:49:11 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 086Bh, ID: VYTC, FW: P353, Model: 3900.(13 receivers)
Fri Jul 20 15:45:07 2007
PID: 08E0h, ID: 0BJC, FW: M109, Model: MPL1022
Fri Jul 20 17:52:23 2007
PID: 0854h, ID: 0GNC, FW: M302, Model: 622HZ
Fri Jul 20 18:04:45 2007


----------



## BobaBird

No M108? Would be first they've skipped for public release.


----------



## P Smith

Dish ignoring to post info about 2WIRE releases.


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08B4h, ID: 1SKC, FW: L405, Model: ViP622 [roll back, reverting from L4.06...L4.09]
Tue Jul 24 16:45:21 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6RXD, FW: L460, Model: DVR522 56172867-59334631, DVR625 57510946-69774757
Wed Jul 25 23:19:25 2007


----------



## P Smith

Post L4.09 *beta* for 284 receivers:

PID: 08BFh, ID: W4TC, FW: *BWD1*, Model: ViP622/ViP722
Thu Jul 26 17:26:11 2007


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I sure hope I don't get it. I don't want anything that screws up my recordings and the signal meter I like as it is.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well given the version number Mike, I doubt you will get it.


----------



## P Smith

Another *rollback*, for 811.

PID: 08A2h, ID: 45EC, FW: P388, Model: DP811.
Fri Jul 27 13:43:01 2007

PID=08A2h
DownloadID:'45EC'
New FW:'P388'
Upgrading FW:'AAA1'-'BWA1','P050'-'P387','P389'-'P389'. [110/110]
IRD Model: DP811


----------



## P Smith

And new betas:

PID: 08AEh, ID: W6TC, FW: BCA1, Model: DP311.
PID: 08B5h, ID: W5TC, FW: BYA1, Model: ViP622/ViP722
PID: 08BDh, ID: W7TC, FW: BHC1, Model: ViP211
Fri Jul 27 15:25:13 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 086Bh, ID: 3KLD, FW: P353, Model: 3900. 21239770-26995919.
PID: 0895h, ID: 6SXD, FW: L460, Model: DVR522 56172867-60084899; DVR625 57510946-70042912.
Mon Jul 30 23:28:23 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 087Ah, ID: 06HC, FW: 003E, Model: Q-BOX
Tue Jul 31 15:19:56 2007


----------



## tnsprin

P Smith said:


> PID: 087Ah, ID: 06HC, FW: 003E, Model: Q-BOX
> Tue Jul 31 15:19:56 2007


What's a Q-box?


----------



## P Smith

PID: 086Eh, ID: 2SHD, FW: P326, Model: 4900 21113768-26373496
PID: 08B0h, ID: 16AC, FW: L349, Model: ViP211 for L344 and less
PID: 08B3h, ID: 17AC, FW: L349, Model: ViP211 70565979-74259420 for L348 or less
Tue Jul 31 23:22:54 2007


----------



## James Long

tnsprin said:


> What's a Q-box?


It is an external QAM adapter for the 522/625.
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/equipment/qbox.shtml


----------



## P Smith

And for 622 ( in beta stage now ).


----------



## dbconsultant

I wish this thread was a sticky. That way, if I've been gone a few days, I will see right off the bat that there have been software changes without having to scroll through all the other threads.


----------



## James Long

A good solution would be to subscribe to the thread. You could subscribe with the no email option, then all you have to do is go to the "User CP" link to see if any of your favorite threads have been updated.


----------



## dbconsultant

James Long said:


> A good solution would be to subscribe to the thread. You could subscribe with the no email option, then all you have to do is go to the "User CP" link to see if any of your favorite threads have been updated.


Thanks, James, I'll do that!


----------



## P Smith

PID: 08ADh, ID: 0PMD, FW: P373, Model: D351 61380504-63689209.
Wed Aug 01 23:18:38 2007


----------



## P Smith

PID: 0895h, ID: 6XXD, FW: L461, Model: DVR522 56172867-60084899, DVR625 57510946-70042912.
PID: 08B3h, ID: 19AC, FW: L349, Model: ViP211 70565979-74883661
Mon Aug 06 23:30:03 2007
PID: 0864h, ID: 3JLD, FW: P353, Model: 3900.
Mon Aug 06 23:35:06 2007


----------



## interd0g

P Smith said:


> PID: 0895h, ID: 6XXD, FW: L461, Model: DVR522 56172867-60084899, DVR625 57510946-70042912.
> PID: 08B3h, ID: 19AC, FW: L349, Model: ViP211 70565979-74883661
> Mon Aug 06 23:30:03 2007
> PID: 0864h, ID: 3JLD, FW: P353, Model: 3900.
> Mon Aug 06 23:35:06 2007


The e* techs still can't give me any info on when the unfortunate issue 3.69 will get fixed. Presently I crash on average 2 or 3 times a night.

Unattended recording is out of the question

Are there any rumours out there?

They are offering me another 510 which I will try of course but I don't see how that will fix things.


----------



## dbconsultant

P Smith, are you on vacation? Haven't seen any postings to this thread since they started rolling out 4.41 for the 622. Just to let you know that we miss the updates and appreciate you doing them!


----------



## BobaBird

Dish page showing L442 for the ViP722, but ViP622 still at L441.


----------



## tnsprin

Looks like L4.43 is now being rolled out, slowly, to all 622 users. (all 722 users are said to already have it


----------



## Darkman

P Smith maybe IS on vacation "from this" then .. 

.. or wonder .. if he maybe retired "from this" (as i did in the past)


----------



## P Smith

Ask RandallA for help.


----------



## Darkman

P Smith .. I hear you retired from this / (this thread anyhow)

..and had your reasons for doing so...

Thanks for all your hard work related to this "s/w monitoring" . and participating in this thread

You were doing an excelent job ...

Good luck in all your future endivours! ( or whatever you spell it..) 

Thanks again!


----------

